# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R14-raspored dezurstava

## ivakika

za one koji dolaze prvi puta, slobodno pitajte sto vas zanima, saljite mi Pp ove, mailove ili pitajte ovdje i slobodno dodjite 

ako dolazite sa djetetom upisite uz ime SD, ali djecica su bez daljnjeg dobrodosla 
uz svaki termin napisano je koliko nam minimalno osoba treba, ali ne znaci da ce nam visak smetati, dapace. Molim vas da javite ako se upisete, ali zbog nekog razloga morate odustati. Isto tako i ako se niste upisali, a oslobodi vam se vrijeme, slobodno nam se pridruzite 

četvrtak; 22.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
13-16 (10 osoba): 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20)

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
13-16 (10 osoba): 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD 

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## Imga

Ja bi, ja bi - prvi put!  :D 
Na velesajmu? ili u gnijezdu?



četvrtak; 22.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga
13-16 (10 osoba): Imga
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20) 

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga
13-16 (10 osoba): Imga
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD 

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD 
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## hagulkica

četvrtak; 22.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h)
13-16 (10 osoba): 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20) 

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
13-16 (10 osoba): 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD 

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD 
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## hagulkica

Istovremeno smo postale   :Smile:  , dakle:

četvrtak; 22.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga , hagulkica SD (10-12h)
13-16 (10 osoba): Imga 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20) 

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga 
13-16 (10 osoba): Imga 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD 

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD 
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## ivakika

dakel i rasprodaja i primopredaja su na Velesajmu

----------


## Imga

Ako ima gdje napisana pravila pri primopredaji (da se bolje pripremim) toplo se preporučujem za link...

----------


## Inesica

četvrtak; 22.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30)
13-16 (10 osoba): 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20) 

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30)
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD 

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD 
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

za termin petak poslijepodne / navečer ću nastojati i doći ću još u subotu u neko doba ali sad ne znam točno kad

----------


## leonisa

četvrtak; 22.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30)
13-16 (10 osoba):
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20)

petak; 23.11.

9-13 (7 osoba):
13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30)
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20)
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD

subota; 24.11.

7-18: IvakikaSD
13-18 (što više "friških"):
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## Imga

mene zaboravili...   :Sad:  


četvrtak; 22.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga 
13-16 (10 osoba): Imga
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20) 

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga
13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20) 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD 

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD 
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## Forka

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30)
13-16 (10 osoba): 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), Forka (od 18:30-20)

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30)
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Forka (od 18:30 nadalje)
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka 

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD 
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

 8)

----------


## mommy_plesačica

četrvtak; 22.11.
9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30) 
13-16 (10 osoba): 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), Forka (od 18:30-20) 

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Forka (od 18:30 nadalje) 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka 

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica 
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## leonisa

uf...sad mene


četvrtak; 22.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga
13-16 (10 osoba): Imga
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30-20) 

petak; 23.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga
13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30 nadalje) 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka

subota; 24.11.

7-18: IvakikaSD
13-18 (što više "friških"):
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## leonisa

aaaaaaaaaaaaaa


četvrtak; 22.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga
13-16 (10 osoba): Imga
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30-20) 

petak; 23.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga
13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30 nadalje) 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka

subota; 24.11.

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD)
13-18 (što više "friških"):
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## bucka

> Ako ima gdje napisana pravila pri primopredaji (da se bolje pripremim) toplo se preporučujem za link...


http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=24825

----------


## ivakika

cure, kontaktirat ce vas Mara ili Roza sa detaljnim pravilima sta i kako raditi prilikom primopredaje

MOLIM VAS DA PRAVILA DOBRO PROCITATE I DA IH SE DRZITE!

----------


## momze

četvrtak; 22.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga
13-16 (10 osoba): Imga
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30-20)

petak; 23.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga
13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30 nadalje)
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka

subota; 24.11.

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD), momze BD
13-18 (što više "friških"):
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## Barbi

Wow, zar već.  :Grin:  
Dolazim sigurno ali mi je prepreprerano zapisivati se za termine.

----------


## meda

četvrtak; 22.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga
13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30-20)

petak; 23.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga
13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30 nadalje)
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka

subota; 24.11.

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD), momze BD, meda
13-18 (što više "friških"):
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):[/quote]

----------


## tinnkka

> četvrtak; 22.11.
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga,
> 13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda,tinnkka
> 16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30-20)
> 
> petak; 23.11.
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka
> ...


[/quote]

----------


## tinnkka

> četvrtak; 22.11.
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga,
> 13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda,tinnkka
> 16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30-20)
> 
> petak; 23.11.
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka
> ...


[/quote]

----------


## mara

četvrtak; 22.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga,mara (10-18) 
13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda,tinnkka 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30-20) 

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-18) 
13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30 nadalje) 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka 

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD), momze BD, meda, mara (od 8) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## mara

četvrtak; 22.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga,mara (10-18) 
13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda,tinnkka 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30-20) 

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-18) 
13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30 nadalje) 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka 

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD), momze BD, meda, mara (od 8) 
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## Ivček

četvrtak; 22.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga,mara (10-1 
13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda,tinnkka 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30-20) 

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-1 
13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30 nadalje); Ivček BD 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka 

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD), momze BD, meda, mara (od  ; Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, 
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## Dora06

četvrtak; 22.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga,mara (10-1 , Dora06 (9-11)
13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda,tinnkka 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30-20) 

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-1), 
13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30 nadalje); Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje) 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka 

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD), momze BD, meda, mara (od  ; Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):[/quote]

----------


## ana.m

četvrtak; 22.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga,mara (10-1 , Dora06 (9-11), ana.m SD(10-14) 
13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda,tinnkka 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30-20) 

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-1), ana.m SD(10-14) 
13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30 nadalje); Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje) 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka 

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD), momze BD, meda, mara (od ; Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06 
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## zumbulmama

četvrtak; 22.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga,mara (10-1 , Dora06 (9-11), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14)
13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda,tinnkka 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30-20) 

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-1), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14)
13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30 nadalje); Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje) 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka 

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD), momze BD, meda, mara (od ; Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06 
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## Jelka

četvrtak; 22.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga,mara (10-1 , Dora06 (9-11), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14)
13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda,tinnkka 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30-20), Jelka (18-20)

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-1), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14)
13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30 nadalje); Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje), Jelka (18-20) 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21) 

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD), momze BD, meda, mara (od ; Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06 
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## @n@

četvrtak; 22.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga,mara (10-1 , Dora06 (9-11), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14)
13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda,tinnkka 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30-20), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD 

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-1), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14)
13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30 nadalje); Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD), momze BD, meda, mara (od ; Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06 
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## tanja_b

četvrtak; 22.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga,mara (10-1 , Dora06 (9-11), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14) 
13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda,tinnkka 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30-20), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD 

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-1), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14) 
13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30 nadalje); Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM 

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD), momze BD, meda, mara (od ; Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06 
13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

Doći ću i na primopredaju, ali još ne znam koji dan, pa ću se zapisati naknadno.

----------


## lara01

četvrtak; 22.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga,mara (10-1 , Dora06 (9-11), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14) 
13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda,tinnkka 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30-20), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD 

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-1), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14) 
13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30 nadalje); Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM 

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD), momze BD, meda, mara (od ; Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01
13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): 

Doći ću i na primopredaju, ali još ne znam koji dan, pa ću se zapisati naknadno.

----------


## casper

četvrtak; 22.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga,mara (10-1 , Dora06 (9-11), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14),gabrijela (casper)

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda,tinnkka 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30-20), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD 

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-1), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30 nadalje); Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM,casper

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM,casper 

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD), momze BD, meda, mara (od ; Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01,casper

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## anna-y

četvrtak; 22.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga,mara (10-1 , Dora06 (9-11), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14),gabrijela (casper) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda,tinnkka 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30-20), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20) 

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-1), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30 nadalje); Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM,casper, anna-y SD (17-20) 

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM,casper 

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD), momze BD, meda, mara (od ; Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01,casper 

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## Juroslav

Ja se ovaj put ne budem pisal jer baš za taj vikend imam u 3 dana nagurano hrpu stvari (tu, normalno, računam i rasprodaju), ali nastojal budem pojaviti se barem u jednom terminu.

----------


## tinars

četvrtak; 22.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga,mara (10-1 , Dora06 (9-11), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14),gabrijela (casper) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda,tinnkka 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30-20), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20) 

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-1), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30 nadalje); Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM,casper, anna-y SD (17-20)

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM,casper, tinars

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD), momze BD, meda, mara (od ; Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01,casper , tinars

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## krumpiric

ovako,ja mogu jedan od dana ili četvrtak ili petak nakon 16 i mogu na rasprodaji rano ujutro,na rasprodaji bez djeteta,al na primo najvjerojatnije SD,a i mm je spreman za tegljenje poslije :Smile: budi srce,negdje nas upiši :Smile:

----------


## krumpiric

il me prosvijetli di bi bilo najbolje da se ubacim :Smile:

----------


## apricot

u petak popodne
muž najbolje oko 14h u subotu
a ti u subotu, kad god možeš

----------


## mirje

četvrtak; 22.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga,mara (10-1 , Dora06 (9-11), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14),gabrijela (casper) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda,tinnkka 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30-20), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20) 

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-1), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda, mirjeSDkom1-2

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30 nadalje); Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM,casper, anna-y SD (17-20)

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM,casper, tinars

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD), momze BD, meda, mara (od ; Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01,casper , tinars

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## krumpiric

četvrtak; 22.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga,mara (10-1 , Dora06 (9-11), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14),gabrijela (casper)

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda,tinnkka

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30-20), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20)

petak; 23.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-1), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14)

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30 nadalje); Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM,casper, anna-y SD (17-20),krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje)

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM,casper, tinars

subota; 24.11.

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD), momze BD, meda, mara (od ; Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01,casper , tinars,krumpiric

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):krumpiricMM




znam da je bolje da ko friška budem od 13,al nemogu :Sad: mijenjamo se ja i mm,ja bum ujutro,on kad treba teglit,da ne vučemo dijete tamo :Smile:

----------


## krumpiric

ponavljam jer sam kopipejstala stari pa je nestala mirje!!

četvrtak; 22.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga,mara (10-1 , Dora06 (9-11), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14),gabrijela (casper)

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda,tinnkka

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30-20), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20)

petak; 23.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-1), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14)

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda,mirjeSDkom1-2 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30 nadalje); Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM,casper, anna-y SD (17-20),krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje)

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM,casper, tinars

subota; 24.11.

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD), momze BD, meda, mara (od ; Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01,casper , tinars,krumpiric

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):krumpiricMM

----------


## Luna Rocco

četvrtak; 22.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
13-16 (10 osoba): Luna Rocco (do 17 h)
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20)

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
13-16 (10 osoba): Luna Rocco (12-17 h)
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD 

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ponavljam  :Embarassed:  

četvrtak; 22.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga,mara (10-1 , Dora06 (9-11), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14),gabrijela (casper)

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda,tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h)

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30-20), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20)

petak; 23.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-1), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14)

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda,mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h)

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30 nadalje); Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM,casper, anna-y SD (17-20),krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje)

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM,casper, tinars

subota; 24.11.

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD), momze BD, meda, mara (od ; Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01,casper , tinars,krumpiric

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):krumpiricMM

----------


## Joe

četvrtak; 22.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga,mara (10-1 , Dora06 (9-11), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14),gabrijela (casper) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda,tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30-20), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20) 

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-1), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda,mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30 nadalje); Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM,casper, anna-y SD (17-20),krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje) 

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM,casper, tinars 

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD), momze BD, meda, mara (od ; Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01,casper , tinars,krumpiric 

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):krumpiricMM

može jedno glupo pitanje: ako dođete sa djecom, kako uspijete išta napraviti? Ja bih rado dovela nekog od klinaca ali mislim da ne bih bila korisna, možda zato što su mali?

----------


## apricot

klinci ti tamo trče, prostor je ogroman.

----------


## kajsa

četvrtak; 22.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga,mara (10-1 , Dora06 (9-11), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14),gabrijela (casper) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda,tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30-20), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20) 

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-1), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda,mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30 nadalje); Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM,casper, anna-y SD (17-20),krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje) 

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM,casper, tinars 

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD), momze BD, meda, mara (od ; Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01,casper , tinars,krumpiric 

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe, kajsa

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):krumpiricMM

----------


## Tea

*četvrtak*; 22.11. 


9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga,mara (10-1 , Dora06 (9-11), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14),gabrijela (casper) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda,tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30-20), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20) 

*petak*; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-1), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda,mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30 nadalje); Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM,casper, anna-y SD (17-20),krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje) 

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM,casper, tinars 

*subota*; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD), momze BD, meda, mara (od ; Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01,casper , tinars,krumpiric, Tea

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe, kajsa 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):krumpiricMM

----------


## Tea

*četvrtak*; 22.11. 


9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga,mara (10-1 , Dora06 (9-11), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14),gabrijela (casper) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda,tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30-20), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20) 

*petak*; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-1), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14), Tea (10-15) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda,mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30 nadalje); Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM,casper, anna-y SD (17-20),krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje) 

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM,casper, tinars 

*subota*; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD), momze BD, meda, mara (od ; Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01,casper , tinars,krumpiric, Tea

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe, kajsa 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):krumpiricMM

----------


## knatkaj

A moze li se doci pomoci a da se ne upise datum i vrijeme!

Mislim, pitam radi tog jer sam trudna i stvarno ne znam kako cu se taj dan osjecati a stvarno bi voljla napokon doci i pomoci!

Inace bi dosla u petak 23.11. u terminu od 9-13, pa koliko izdrzim!

Moze li tako?

----------


## Frida

Može Knatkaj, kad god dođeš dobro si došla  :Heart:

----------


## knatkaj

:D    :Love:

----------


## Nera

četvrtak; 22.11. 


9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga,mara (10-1 , Dora06 (9-11), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14),gabrijela (casper) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda,tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30-20), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20), Nera SD (17-19)

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-1), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14), Tea (10-15) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda,mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30 nadalje); Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM,casper, anna-y SD (17-20),krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje), Nera SD (17-19)

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM,casper, tinars 

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD), momze BD, meda, mara (od ; Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01,casper , tinars,krumpiric, Tea 

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe, kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):krumpiricMM

----------


## lucij@

četvrtak; 22.11. 


9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga,mara (10-1 , Dora06 (9-11), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14),gabrijela (casper) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda,tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30-20), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20), Nera SD (17-19), lucij@ SD

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-1), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14), Tea (10-15) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda,mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30 nadalje); Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM,casper, anna-y SD (17-20),krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje), Nera SD (17-19), lucij@ SD i MM

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM,casper, tinars, lucij@ SD i MM

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD), momze BD, meda, mara (od ; Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01,casper , tinars,krumpiric, Tea 

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe, kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):krumpiricMM

----------


## Marija

*četvrtak; 22.11.* 


9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga,mara (10-1 , Dora06 (9-11), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14),gabrijela (casper) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda,tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h), Marija (14-16:30)

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30-20), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20), Nera SD (17-19), lucij@ SD 

*petak; 23.11.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-1), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14), Tea (10-15) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda,mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h), Marija (14-16:30) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30 nadalje); Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM,casper, anna-y SD (17-20),krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje), Nera SD (17-19), lucij@ SD i MM 

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM,casper, tinars, lucij@ SD i MM 

*subota; 24.11.* 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD), momze BD, meda, mara (od ; Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01,casper , tinars,krumpiric, Tea 

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe, kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):krumpiricMM

----------


## macek

četvrtak; 22.11. 


9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, mara (10-1 , Dora06 (9-11), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14),gabrijela (casper), macek (11-14)

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda,tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h), Marija (14-16:30) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30-20), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20), Nera SD (17-19), lucij@ SD 

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-1), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14), Tea (10-15), macek (10-13), 

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda,mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h), Marija (14-16:30) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30 nadalje); Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM,casper, anna-y SD (17-20),krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje), Nera SD (17-19), lucij@ SD i MM 

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM,casper, tinars, lucij@ SD i MM 

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD), momze BD, meda, mara (od ; Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01,casper , tinars,krumpiric, Tea, macek (od 8),  

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe, kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):krumpiricMM

----------


## Amelie32

četvrtak; 22.11. 


9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, mara (10-1 , Dora06 (9-11), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14),gabrijela (casper), macek (11-14) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda,tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h), Marija (14-16:30) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30-20), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20), Nera SD (17-19), lucij@ SD, Amelie32 (16-18) 

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-1), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14), Tea (10-15), macek (10-13), 

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda,mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h), Marija (14-16:30) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30 nadalje); Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM,casper, anna-y SD (17-20),krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje), Nera SD (17-19), lucij@ SD i MM, Amelie32(16-18) 

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM,casper, tinars, lucij@ SD i MM 

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD), momze BD, meda, mara (od ; Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01,casper , tinars,krumpiric, Tea, macek (od , Amelie32 (7-12)

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe, kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):krumpiricMM

----------


## Amelie32

Ne znam otkud ti  8)  u mom postu, ali trebalo je pisati 18 sati ?

----------


## anchi

četvrtak; 22.11.


9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga,mara (10-1 , Dora06 (9-11), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14),gabrijela (casper)

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda,tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h)

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30-20), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20)

petak; 23.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-1), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14), Tea (10-15)

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda,mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h)

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30 nadalje); Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM,casper, anna-y SD (17-20),krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje), anchi SD (16-18)

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM,casper, tinars

subota; 24.11.

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD), momze BD, meda, mara (od ; Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01,casper , tinars,krumpiric, Tea, anchi SD (8-12)

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe, kajsa

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):krumpiricMM

----------


## anchi

četvrtak; 22.11.


9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, mara (10-1 , Dora06 (9-11), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14),gabrijela (casper), macek (11-14)

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda,tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h), Marija (14-16:30)

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30-20), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20), Nera SD (17-19), lucij@ SD, Amelie32 (16-1Cool

petak; 23.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-1), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14), Tea (10-15), macek (10-13),

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda,mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h), Marija (14-16:30)

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30 nadalje); Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM,casper, anna-y SD (17-20),krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje), Nera SD (17-19), lucij@ SD i MM, Amelie32(16-1Cool, anchi SD (16-18)

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM,casper, tinars, lucij@ SD i MM

subota; 24.11.

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD), momze BD, meda, mara (od ; Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01,casper , tinars,krumpiric, Tea, macek (od , Amelie32 (7-12), anchi SD (8-12)

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe, kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):krumpiricMM

----------


## larmama

četvrtak; 22.11. 


9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, mara (10-1 , Dora06 (9-11), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14),gabrijela (casper), macek (11-14) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda,tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h), Marija (14-16:30) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30-20), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20), Nera SD (17-19), lucij@ SD, Amelie32 (16-1Cool 

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-1), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14), Tea (10-15), macek (10-13), 

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda,mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h), Marija (14-16:30) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30 nadalje); Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM,casper, anna-y SD (17-20),krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje), Nera SD (17-19), lucij@ SD i MM, Amelie32(16-1Cool, anchi SD (16-1 , larmama

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM,casper, tinars, lucij@ SD i MM 

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD), momze BD, meda, mara (od ; Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01,casper , tinars,krumpiric, Tea, macek (od , Amelie32 (7-12), anchi SD (8-12) , larmama

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe, kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):krumpiricMM

----------


## momtobe

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-1), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14), Tea (10-15), macek (10-13), 
*momtobe SD(10-12)*

----------


## Tea

napravila sam update liste dežurstva! (jer se iza broja 8 ne smije stavljati zagrada jer se onda pojavljuje smajlić, nego treba odijeliti broj od zagrade)




*četvrtak; 22.11.*

*9-13* (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, mara (10-1 , Dora06 (9-11), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14),gabrijela (casper), macek (11-14), momtobe SD(10-12)

*13-16* (10 osoba): Imga, meda,tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h), Marija (14-16:30) 

*16-20* (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30-20), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20), Nera SD (17-19), lucij@ SD, Amelie32 (16-18 ) 



*petak; 23.11.* 

*9-13* (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-1), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14), Tea (10-15), macek (10-13), 

*13-16* (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda,mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h), Marija (14-16:30) 

*16-20* (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30 nadalje); Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM,casper, anna-y SD (17-20),krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje), Nera SD (17-19), lucij@ SD i MM, Amelie32 (16-18 ), anchi SD (16-18 ), larmama 

*20-23* (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM,casper, tinars, lucij@ SD i MM



*subota; 24.11.* 

*7-18:* IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD), momze BD, meda, mara (od ; Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01,casper , tinars,krumpiric, Tea, macek (od , Amelie32 (7-12), anchi SD (8-12) , larmama 

*13-18* (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe, kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16) 

*16-18* (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):krumpiricMM

----------


## apricot

tea, puno ti hvala,   :Heart:  


*četvrtak; 22.11.*

*9-13* (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, mara (10-1 , Dora06 (9-11), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14),gabrijela (casper), macek (11-14), momtobe SD(10-12), apricot

*13-16* (10 osoba): Imga, meda,tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h), Marija (14-16:30), apricot 

*16-20* (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30-20), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20), Nera SD (17-19), lucij@ SD, Amelie32 (16-18 ) 



*petak; 23.11.* 

*9-13* (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-1), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14), Tea (10-15), macek (10-13), apricot

*13-16* (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda,mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h), Marija (14-16:30), apricot 

*16-20* (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30 nadalje); Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM,casper, anna-y SD (17-20),krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje), Nera SD (17-19), lucij@ SD i MM, Amelie32 (16-18 ), anchi SD (16-18 ), larmama 

*20-23* (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM,casper, tinars, lucij@ SD i MM



*subota; 24.11.* 

*7-18:* IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD), momze BD, meda, mara (od ; Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01,casper , tinars,krumpiric, Tea, macek (od , Amelie32 (7-12), anchi SD (8-12) , larmama, apricot 

*13-18* (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe, kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16) 

*16-18* (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):krumpiricMM

----------


## petarpan

četvrtak; 22.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, mara (10-1 , Dora06 (9-11), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14),gabrijela (casper), macek (11-14), momtobe SD(10-12), apricot 

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda,tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h), Marija (14-16:30), apricot 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30-20), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20), Nera SD (17-19), lucij@ SD, Amelie32 (16-18 ) 



petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-1), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14), Tea (10-15), macek (10-13), apricot 

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda,mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h), Marija (14-16:30), apricot , petarpan (u neko doba iza 13h na jedno sat-dva)

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30 nadalje); Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM,casper, anna-y SD (17-20),krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje), Nera SD (17-19), lucij@ SD i MM, Amelie32 (16-18 ), anchi SD (16-18 ), larmama 

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM,casper, tinars, lucij@ SD i MM 



subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD), momze BD, meda, mara (od ; Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01,casper , tinars,krumpiric, Tea, macek (od , Amelie32 (7-12), anchi SD (8-12) , larmama, apricot 

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe, kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):krumpiricMM

----------


## Linda

Doći ću na primopredaju poslije posla, oba dana. Nažalost, rasprodaju ću opet propustiti (nemam kamo s curama) i štandirati na splavnici. 8) 


četvrtak; 22.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, mara (10-1 , Dora06 (9-11), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14),gabrijela (casper), macek (11-14), momtobe SD(10-12), apricot 

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda,tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h), Marija (14-16:30), apricot 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30-20), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20), Nera SD (17-19), lucij@ SD, Amelie32 (16-18 ), Linda (16-18 )



petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-1), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14), Tea (10-15), macek (10-13), apricot 

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda,mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h), Marija (14-16:30), apricot 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30 nadalje); Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM,casper, anna-y SD (17-20),krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje), Nera SD (17-19), lucij@ SD i MM, Amelie32 (16-18 ), anchi SD (16-18 ), larmama, Linda

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM,casper, tinars, lucij@ SD i MM 



subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD), momze BD, meda, mara (od ; Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01,casper , tinars,krumpiric, Tea, macek (od , Amelie32 (7-12), anchi SD (8-12) , larmama, apricot 

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe, kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):krumpiricMM

----------


## Pticica

četvrtak; 22.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, mara (10-1 , Dora06 (9-11), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14),gabrijela (casper), macek (11-14), momtobe SD(10-12), apricot

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda,tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h), Marija (14-16:30), apricot

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30-20), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20), Nera SD (17-19), lucij@ SD, Amelie32 (16-18 ), Linda (16-18 ), Pticica (18-20)



petak; 23.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-1), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14), Tea (10-15), macek (10-13), apricot

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda,mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h), Marija (14-16:30), apricot

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30 nadalje); Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM,casper, anna-y SD (17-20),krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje), Nera SD (17-19), lucij@ SD i MM, Amelie32 (16-18 ), anchi SD (16-18 ), larmama, Linda, Pticica (18-23)

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM,casper, tinars, lucij@ SD i MM



subota; 24.11.

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD), momze BD, meda, mara (od ; Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01,casper , tinars,krumpiric, Tea, macek (od , Amelie32 (7-12), anchi SD (8-12) , larmama, apricot, Pticica

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe, kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):krumpiricMM

----------


## tweety

*četvrtak*; 22.11. 


9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga,mara (10-1 , Dora06 (9-11), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14),gabrijela (casper) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda,tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30-20), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20), Tweety(17-20)

*petak*; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-1), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14), Tea (10-15) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda,mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30 nadalje); Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM,casper, anna-y SD (17-20),krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje), Tweety (17nadalje)

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM,casper, tinars 

*subota*; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD), momze BD, meda, mara (od ; Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01,casper , tinars,krumpiric, Tea, Tweety

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe, kajsa 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):krumpiricMM[/quote]

----------


## tweety

može li netko izbrisati moj post, prije mene se upisalo puno cura, pa ću ja opet kvotati,zadnju

----------


## knatkaj

*četvrtak; 22.11.*

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, mara (10-1 , Dora06 (9-11), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14),gabrijela (casper), macek (11-14), momtobe SD(10-12), apricot

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda,tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h), Marija (14-16:30), apricot

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30-20), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20), Nera SD (17-19), lucij@ SD, Amelie32 (16-18 ), Linda (16-18 ), Pticica (18-20)



*petak; 23.11.*

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-1), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14), Tea (10-15), macek (10-13), apricot, knatkaj (10-?)

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda,mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h), Marija (14-16:30), apricot

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30 nadalje); Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM,casper, anna-y SD (17-20),krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje), Nera SD (17-19), lucij@ SD i MM, Amelie32 (16-18 ), anchi SD (16-18 ), larmama, Linda, Pticica (18-23)

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM,casper, tinars, lucij@ SD i MM



*subota; 24.11.*

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD), momze BD, meda, mara (od ; Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01,casper , tinars,krumpiric, Tea, macek (od , Amelie32 (7-12), anchi SD (8-12) , larmama, apricot, Pticica

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe, kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):krumpiricMM

----------


## Ivana2

Ja mogu u subotu od 7 do 10. Je li to OK? Kako da se upišem? Sve skopiram, pa upišem sebe, pa šaljem?

----------


## ivakika

tako je Ivana, svaka pomoc je dobrodosla

----------


## Ivana2

četvrtak; 22.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, mara (10-1 , Dora06 (9-11), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14),gabrijela (casper), macek (11-14), momtobe SD(10-12), apricot 

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda,tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h), Marija (14-16:30), apricot 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30-20), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20), Nera SD (17-19), lucij@ SD, Amelie32 (16-18 ), Linda (16-18 ), Pticica (18-20) 



petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-1), ana.m SD(10-14) zumbulmama (10-14), Tea (10-15), macek (10-13), apricot, knatkaj (10-?) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda,mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h), Marija (14-16:30), apricot 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20), Forka (od 18:30 nadalje); Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje), Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM,casper, anna-y SD (17-20),krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje), Nera SD (17-19), lucij@ SD i MM, Amelie32 (16-18 ), anchi SD (16-18 ), larmama, Linda, Pticica (18-23) 

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM,casper, tinars, lucij@ SD i MM 



subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD), momze BD, meda, mara (od ; Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01,casper , tinars,krumpiric, Tea, macek (od , Amelie32 (7-12), anchi SD (8-12) , larmama, apricot, Pticica , Ivana2 (7-10)

13-18 (što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe, kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):krumpiricMM

----------


## Ivana2

Uspjela sam  :D

----------


## petarpan

opet me netko izbacio s liste...  :Mad:  
mene e uvijek izbaci, iz rasprodaje u rasprodaju...očete da ne dođem ?   :Razz:

----------


## momtobe

Ja dolazim u petak ujutro, ne u četvrtak, kako to piše  :Smile:

----------


## tinars

idem počistiti, stavim kad završim.

----------


## tinars

nisam stigla završiti.
idem doma nastavim kasnije. Neki su se fakat gubili i nalazili.

----------


## tinars

*četvrtak; 22.11.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, mara (10-18 ) , Dora06 (9-11) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14), gabrijela (casper) , macek (11-14), apricot        
*13-16 (10 osoba):* Imga, meda, tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h) , Marija (14-16:30), apricot   
*16-20 (10 osoba):* Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30-20) , Jelka (18-20) , @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD, Amelie32 (16-18 ) , Linda (16-18 ) , Pticica (18-20) , Tweety(17-20)        

*petak; 23.11.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-18 ) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14) , Tea (10-15), macek (10-13), momtobe SD(10-12) , apricot, knatkaj (10-?)       
*13-16 (10 osoba):* Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda, mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h), Marija (14-16:30) , apricot, petarpan (u neko doba iza 13h na jedno sat-dva)    
*16-20 (10 osoba):* Ivakika, leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30 nadalje) ; Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje) , Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM, casper, anna-y SD (17-20), krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD i MM, Amelie32 (16-18 ), anchi SD (16-18 ) , larmama, Linda, Pticica (18-23), Tweety (17nadalje)            
*20-23 (10 osoba):* IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM, casper, tinars, lucij@ SD i MM  

*subota; 24.11.* 

*7-18:* IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD) , momze BD, meda , mara (10-18 ), Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01, casper, tinars, krumpiric (samo ujutro) , Tea, macek (od 8 ) , Amelie32 (7-12) , anchi SD (8-12) , larmama, apricot, Pticica, Tweety, Ivana2 (7-10)      
*13-18(što više "friških"):*  tanja_b + MM, joe, kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16)
*16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):* krumpiricMM

----------


## tinars

gdje je smajli koji briše znoj?
Otišlo mi je bar 20 min totalne koncentracije na ovo.


*Cure dečki:
Kad se upisujete na bilo koju listu, pogledajte tko se zadnji prije vas upisao i je li na popisu.
Ako nije, znači da ste ga "pregazili" pa napravite još jedan post u kojem dodate izgubljenu osobu.*

----------


## Jelka

*četvrtak; 22.11.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, mara (10-18 ) , Dora06 (9-11) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14), gabrijela (casper) , macek (11-14), apricot        
*13-16 (10 osoba):* Imga, meda, tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h) , Marija (14-16:30), apricot   
*16-20 (10 osoba):* Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30-20) , Jelka (18-20) , @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD, Amelie32 (16-18 ) , Linda (16-18 ) , Pticica (18-20) , Tweety(17-20)        

*petak; 23.11.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-18 ) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14) , Tea (10-15), macek (10-13), momtobe SD(10-12) , apricot, knatkaj (10-?)       
*13-16 (10 osoba):* Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda, mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h), Marija (14-16:30) , apricot, petarpan (u neko doba iza 13h na jedno sat-dva)    
*16-20 (10 osoba):* Ivakika, leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30 nadalje) ; Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje) , Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM, casper, anna-y SD (17-20), krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD i MM, Amelie32 (16-18 ), anchi SD (16-18 ) , larmama, Linda, Pticica (18-23), Tweety (17nadalje)            
*20-23 (10 osoba):* IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM, casper, tinars, lucij@ SD i MM  

*subota; 24.11.* 

*7-18:* IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD) , momze BD, meda , mara (10-18 ), Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01, casper, tinars, krumpiric (samo ujutro) , Tea, macek (od 8 ) , Amelie32 (7-12) , anchi SD (8-12) , larmama, apricot, Pticica, Tweety, Ivana2 (7-10), Jelka (8-12)  
*13-18(što više "friških"):*  tanja_b + MM, joe, kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16)
*16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):* krumpiricMM

Vidim da bude u subotu zgodno društvance pa eto mene i tamo!   :Grin:

----------


## diči

Ajde da se i mi ubacimo...jer stvarno nema smilsa da počnete bez nas...

četvrtak; 22.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, mara (10-18 ) , Dora06 (9-11) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14), gabrijela (casper) , macek (11-14), apricot, diči SD (10-18)
13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda, tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h) , Marija (14-16:30), apricot
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30-20) , Jelka (18-20) , @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD, Amelie32 (16-18 ) , Linda (16-18 ) , Pticica (18-20) , Tweety(17-20)

petak; 23.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-18 ) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14) , Tea (10-15), macek (10-13), momtobe SD(10-12) , apricot, knatkaj (10-?), diči SD (10-18)
13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda, mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h), Marija (14-16:30) , apricot, petarpan (u neko doba iza 13h na jedno sat-dva)
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30 nadalje) ; Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje) , Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM, casper, anna-y SD (17-20), krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD i MM, Amelie32 (16-18 ), anchi SD (16-18 ) , larmama, Linda, Pticica (18-23), Tweety (17nadalje)
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM, casper, tinars, lucij@ SD i MM

subota; 24.11.

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD) , momze BD, meda , mara (10-18 ), Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01, casper, tinars, krumpiric (samo ujutro) , Tea, macek (od 8 ) , Amelie32 (7-12) , anchi SD (8-12) , larmama, apricot, Pticica, Tweety, Ivana2 (7-10), Jelka (8-12), diči SD (7-14)
13-18(što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe, kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16)
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): krumpiricMM 

 :Kiss:

----------


## diči

Ne kužim gdje je problem ali htjela sam reći ,
čet-pet, od  10-osamnaest! ( za svaki slučaj slovima) 
 :Laughing:

----------


## diči

skoro zaboravih, možda baš kao i prošli put sa sobom dovedem i pomoć u vidu frendice...

 :Heart:

----------


## ana.m

Sad sam se sjetila da 23.11. oko podneva moramo na uzv kukića pa ću ili doći ranije, otići i vratiti se ponovo, ili doći poslije toga i ostati duže.

----------


## marta

Doci cu i ja.   :Grin:  
četvrtak; 22.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, mara (10-18 ) , Dora06 (9-11) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14), gabrijela (casper) , macek (11-14), apricot, diči SD (10-1Cool
13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda, tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h) , Marija (14-16:30), apricot
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30-20) , Jelka (18-20) , @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD, Amelie32 (16-18 ) , Linda (16-18 ) , Pticica (18-20) , Tweety(17-20)

petak; 23.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-18 ) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14) , Tea (10-15), macek (10-13), momtobe SD(10-12) , apricot, knatkaj (10-?), diči SD (10-1Cool
13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda, mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h), Marija (14-16:30) , apricot, petarpan (u neko doba iza 13h na jedno sat-dva), marta (kad pristignem, vjerojatno oko 12-13)
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30 nadalje) ; Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje) , Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM, casper, anna-y SD (17-20), krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD i MM, Amelie32 (16-18 ), anchi SD (16-18 ) , larmama, Linda, Pticica (18-23), Tweety (17nadalje)
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM, casper, tinars, lucij@ SD i MM

subota; 24.11.

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD) , momze BD, meda , mara (10-18 ), Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01, casper, tinars, krumpiric (samo ujutro) , Tea, macek (od 8 ) , Amelie32 (7-12) , anchi SD (8-12) , larmama, apricot, Pticica, Tweety, Ivana2 (7-10), Jelka (8-12), diči SD (7-14)
13-18(što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe, kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16)
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): krumpiricMM

----------


## apricot

:D

----------


## jadro

ja cu doc (i veselim se), ali na zalost ne znam kako cu raditi (jutro/popodne/radna subota) pa se necu upisati za odredjeno vrijeme   :Smile:

----------


## mery_200

Ja bih pomogla u subotu ujutro, ali ne znam kada cu tocno moci. Zanima me da li mogu samo doci na rasprodaju i javiti se odgovornoj osobi da bih pomogla ili se moram ovdje zapisati? Hvala

----------


## apricot

jadro, ti odlučila da će Cvrčka dobiti sekicu ili brac... pa, za svaki slučaj, da Rasprodaja "pomogne", a?   :Laughing:  

mery, trebala bi doći ili oko 7 ili iza 9 jer je red ispred vrata jako dugačak, ljudi čekaju po dva sata i jako je teško objasniti, ako si bez naše uniforme, da se ne preguravaš   :Wink:

----------


## stella

Gdje vam još fali osoba da se ubacim,jer uglavnom vidim da je dosta termina popunjeno.Ja radim 9-13h,pa nakon toga mogu doći.

----------


## apricot

četvrtak i petak poslije posla... bit ćeš više nego dobrodošla

----------


## stella

Dođem onda nakon posla,samo svratim obavit dojenje doma  :Wink:

----------


## apricot

odlično, hvala ti   :Heart:

----------


## stella

Ne treba hvalit dolaske,ja sam zaista primila i našla ovdje veliku pomoć,pa je ovo najlakši način da bar nešto vratim i doprinesem.   :Kiss:

----------


## mery_200

onda cu doci u subotu oko 7. Ne znam to nakeljiti da budem u rasporedu.   :Embarassed:

----------


## Tea

ja se mičem sa petka, a prebacujem na četvrtak, iako vrlo vjerojatno ću doći i u petak, al za svaki slučaj da me ne čekate sa poslom   :Laughing:   :Grin:  

*četvrtak; 22.11.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, mara (10-18 ) , Dora06 (9-11) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14), gabrijela (casper) , macek (11-14), apricot, diči SD (10-1Cool 
13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda, tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h) , Marija (14-16:30), apricot 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30-20) , Jelka (18-20) , @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD, Amelie32 (16-18 ) , Linda (16-18 ) , Pticica (18-20) , Tweety(17-20), Tea (16,30-20)
*
petak; 23.11.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-18 ) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14) ,  macek (10-13), momtobe SD(10-12) , apricot, knatkaj (10-?), diči SD (10-1Cool 
13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda, mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h), Marija (14-16:30) , apricot, petarpan (u neko doba iza 13h na jedno sat-dva), marta (kad pristignem, vjerojatno oko 12-13) 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30 nadalje) ; Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje) , Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM, casper, anna-y SD (17-20), krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD i MM, Amelie32 (16-18 ), anchi SD (16-18 ) , larmama, Linda, Pticica (18-23), Tweety (17nadalje) 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM, casper, tinars, lucij@ SD i MM 

*subota; 24.11.* 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD) , momze BD, meda , mara (10-18 ), Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01, casper, tinars, krumpiric (samo ujutro) , Tea, macek (od 8 ) , Amelie32 (7-12) , anchi SD (8-12) , larmama, apricot, Pticica, Tweety, Ivana2 (7-10), Jelka (8-12), diči SD (7-14) 
13-18(što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe, kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16) 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): krumpiricMM




očekivam i druge promjene, al za sada je ovako kod mene!

----------


## apricot

*Molimo SVE volonterke i volontere koji su se prijavili (stari, novi, članovi i nečlanovi) da obavezno pročitaju upute na ovom topicu:*

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=52045

----------


## Frida

Vidimo se na velesajmu! :D

----------


## apricot

ajmo, četvrtak i petak druga smjena.
evo, neću ja biti šefica, mara će   :Heart:

----------


## casper

četvrtak; 22.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, mara (10-18 ) , Dora06 (9-11) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14), gabrijela (casper) , macek (11-14), apricot, diči SD (10-1Cool 

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda, tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h) , Marija (14-16:30), apricot 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30-20) , Jelka (18-20) , @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD, Amelie32 (16-18 ) , Linda (16-18 ) , Pticica (18-20) , Tweety(17-20), Tea (16,30-20) 

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-18 ) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14) , macek (10-13), momtobe SD(10-12) , apricot, knatkaj (10-?), diči SD (10-1Cool ,Casper kuma (12-15)

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda, mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h), Marija (14-16:30) , apricot, petarpan (u neko doba iza 13h na jedno sat-dva), marta (kad pristignem, vjerojatno oko 12-13) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30 nadalje) ; Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje) , Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM, casper, anna-y SD (17-20), krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD i MM, Amelie32 (16-18 ), anchi SD (16-18 ) , larmama, Linda, Pticica (18-23), Tweety (17nadalje) 

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM, casper, tinars, lucij@ SD i MM 

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD) , momze BD, meda , mara (10-18 ), Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01, casper, tinars, krumpiric (samo ujutro) , Tea, macek (od 8 ) , Amelie32 (7-12) , anchi SD (8-12) , larmama, apricot, Pticica, Tweety, Ivana2 (7-10), Jelka (8-12), diči SD (7-14) 
13-18(što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe, kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): krumpiricMM

----------


## momtobe

četvrtak; 22.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, mara (10-18 ) , Dora06 (9-11) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14), gabrijela (casper) , macek (11-14), apricot, diči SD (10-18), momtobe SD (9-12) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda, tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h) , Marija (14-16:30), apricot 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30-20) , Jelka (18-20) , @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD, Amelie32 (16-18 ) , Linda (16-18 ) , Pticica (18-20) , Tweety(17-20), Tea (16,30-20) 

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-18 ) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14) , macek (10-13), apricot, knatkaj (10-?), diči SD (10-1Cool ,Casper kuma (12-15)

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda, mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h), Marija (14-16:30) , apricot, petarpan (u neko doba iza 13h na jedno sat-dva), marta (kad pristignem, vjerojatno oko 12-13) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30 nadalje) ; Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje) , Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM, casper, anna-y SD (17-20), krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD i MM, Amelie32 (16-18 ), anchi SD (16-18 ) , larmama, Linda, Pticica (18-23), Tweety (17nadalje) 

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM, casper, tinars, lucij@ SD i MM 

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD) , momze BD, meda , mara (10-18 ), Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01, casper, tinars, krumpiric (samo ujutro) , Tea, macek (od 8 ) , Amelie32 (7-12) , anchi SD (8-12) , larmama, apricot, Pticica, Tweety, Ivana2 (7-10), Jelka (8-12), diči SD (7-14) 
13-18(što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe, kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): krumpiricMM

*Prebacila sam se sa petka ujutro na četvrtak ujutro*

----------


## tatek

MZ i ja najvjerojatnije kao i dosad, petkom popodne i subotom popodne, bar jedan od nas, a mozda i oboje.

Jos se necu upisivati jer ne znamo tocne sate dolaska i odlaska, no racunajte na nas.   :Wink:

----------


## Veki

četvrtak; 22.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, mara (10-18 ) , Dora06 (9-11) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14), gabrijela (casper) , macek (11-14), apricot, diči SD (10-18), momtobe SD (9-12) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda, tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h) , Marija (14-16:30), apricot 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30-20) , Jelka (18-20) , @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD, Amelie32 (16-18 ) , Linda (16-18 ) , Pticica (18-20) , Tweety(17-20), Tea (16,30-20) Veki ( SD)

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-18 ) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14) , macek (10-13), apricot, knatkaj (10-?), diči SD (10-1Cool ,Casper kuma (12-15), Veki (SD)

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda, mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h), Marija (14-16:30) , apricot, petarpan (u neko doba iza 13h na jedno sat-dva), marta (kad pristignem, vjerojatno oko 12-13) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30 nadalje) ; Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje) , Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM, casper, anna-y SD (17-20), krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD i MM, Amelie32 (16-18 ), anchi SD (16-18 ) , larmama, Linda, Pticica (18-23), Tweety (17nadalje) 

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM, casper, tinars, lucij@ SD i MM 

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD) , momze BD, meda , mara (10-18 ), Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01, casper, tinars, krumpiric (samo ujutro) , Tea, macek (od 8 ) , Amelie32 (7-12) , anchi SD (8-12) , larmama, apricot, Pticica, Tweety, Ivana2 (7-10), Jelka (8-12), diči SD (7-14) 
13-18(što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe, kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): krumpiricMM

----------


## Gost 1

četvrtak; 22.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, mara (10-18 ) , Dora06 (9-11) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14), gabrijela (casper) , macek (11-14), apricot, diči SD (10-1Cool, momtobe SD (9-12)

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda, tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h) , Marija (14-16:30), apricot

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30-20) , Jelka (18-20) , @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD, Amelie32 (16-18 ) , Linda (16-18 ) , Pticica (18-20) , Tweety(17-20), Tea (16,30-20) Veki ( SD)

petak; 23.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-18 ) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14) , macek (10-13), apricot, knatkaj (10-?), diči SD (10-1Cool ,Casper kuma (12-15), Veki (SD)

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda, mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h), Marija (14-16:30) , apricot, petarpan (u neko doba iza 13h na jedno sat-dva), marta (kad pristignem, vjerojatno oko 12-13)

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30 nadalje) ; Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje) , Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM, casper, anna-y SD (17-20), krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD i MM, Amelie32 (16-18 ), anchi SD (16-18 ) , larmama, Linda, Pticica (18-23), Tweety (17nadalje)

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM, casper, tinars, lucij@ SD i MM

subota; 24.11.

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD) , momze BD, meda , mara (10-18 ), Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01, casper, tinars, krumpiric (samo ujutro) , Tea, macek (od 8 ) , Amelie32 (7-12) , anchi SD (8-12) , larmama, apricot, Pticica, Tweety, Ivana2 (7-10), Jelka (8-12), diči SD (7-14)
13-18(što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe, kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16), Gost 1,

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): krumpiricMM

----------

:D Pratim Vaše stranice od početka svoje trudnoće i našla sam puno korisnih informacija. Sada moj Luka ima devet mjeseci i mi bi htjeli dati malo ruke na rasprodaji, odnosno u četvrtak ili petak, vrijeme također nije bitno. Kad treba mi dolazimo. Lukina mama!

----------


## momtobe

četvrtak; 22.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, mara (10-18 ) , Dora06 (9-11) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14), gabrijela (casper) , macek (11-14), apricot, diči SD (10-18)

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda, tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h) , Marija (14-16:30), apricot

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30-20) , Jelka (18-20) , @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD, Amelie32 (16-18 ) , Linda (16-18 ) , Pticica (18-20) , Tweety(17-20), Tea (16,30-20) Veki ( SD)

petak; 23.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-18 ) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14) , macek (10-13), apricot, knatkaj (10-?), diči SD (10-1Cool ,Casper kuma (12-15), Veki (SD), momtobe SD (12-16)

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda, mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h), Marija (14-16:30) , apricot, petarpan (u neko doba iza 13h na jedno sat-dva), marta (kad pristignem, vjerojatno oko 12-13)

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30 nadalje) ; Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje) , Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM, casper, anna-y SD (17-20), krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD i MM, Amelie32 (16-18 ), anchi SD (16-18 ) , larmama, Linda, Pticica (18-23), Tweety (17nadalje)

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM, casper, tinars, lucij@ SD i MM

subota; 24.11.

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD) , momze BD, meda , mara (10-18 ), Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01, casper, tinars, krumpiric (samo ujutro) , Tea, macek (od 8 ) , Amelie32 (7-12) , anchi SD (8-12) , larmama, apricot, Pticica, Tweety, Ivana2 (7-10), Jelka (8-12), diči SD (7-14)
13-18(što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe, kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16), Gost 1, momtobe SD 13-16 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): krumpiricMM

*Zadnja promjena-premjestila sam se sa čet na pet, i dodala i u subotu. Isprike!*

----------


## klamarica

Evo, da se i ja javim...dolazimo s kolačima u petak, nadam se negdje oko 13 sati, a ako malena bude dobre volje, možda i uspijemo nešto malo i pomoći...  :Smile:

----------


## Tiwi

četvrtak; 22.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, mara (10-18 ) , Dora06 (9-11) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14), gabrijela (casper) , macek (11-14), apricot, diči SD (10-18 ), Tiwi (10 - 12)

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda, tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h) , Marija (14-16:30), apricot

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30-20) , Jelka (18-20) , @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD, Amelie32 (16-18 ) , Linda (16-18 ) , Pticica (18-20) , Tweety(17-20), Tea (16,30-20) Veki ( SD)

petak; 23.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-18 ) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14) , macek (10-13), apricot, knatkaj (10-?), diči SD (10-1Cool ,Casper kuma (12-15), Veki (SD), momtobe SD (12-16)

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda, mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h), Marija (14-16:30) , apricot, petarpan (u neko doba iza 13h na jedno sat-dva), marta (kad pristignem, vjerojatno oko 12-13)

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30 nadalje) ; Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje) , Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM, casper, anna-y SD (17-20), krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD i MM, Amelie32 (16-18 ), anchi SD (16-18 ) , larmama, Linda, Pticica (18-23), Tweety (17nadalje)

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM, casper, tinars, lucij@ SD i MM

subota; 24.11.

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD) , momze BD, meda , mara (10-18 ), Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01, casper, tinars, krumpiric (samo ujutro) , Tea, macek (od 8 ) , Amelie32 (7-12) , anchi SD (8-12) , larmama, apricot, Pticica, Tweety, Ivana2 (7-10), Jelka (8-12), diči SD (7-14)
13-18(što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe, kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16), Gost 1, momtobe SD 13-16 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): krumpiricMM

----------


## Zoila

četvrtak; 22.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, mara (10-18 ) , Dora06 (9-11) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14), gabrijela (casper) , macek (11-14), apricot, diči SD (10-18 ), Tiwi (10 - 12) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda, tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h) , Marija (14-16:30), apricot 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30-20) , Jelka (18-20) , @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD, Amelie32 (16-18 ) , Linda (16-18 ) , Pticica (18-20) , Tweety(17-20), Tea (16,30-20) Veki ( SD) 

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-18 ) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14) , macek (10-13), apricot, knatkaj (10-?), diči SD (10-1Cool ,Casper kuma (12-15), Veki (SD), momtobe SD (12-16) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda, mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h), Marija (14-16:30) , apricot, petarpan (u neko doba iza 13h na jedno sat-dva), marta (kad pristignem, vjerojatno oko 12-13) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30 nadalje) ; Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje) , Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM, casper, anna-y SD (17-20), krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD i MM, Amelie32 (16-18 ), anchi SD (16-18 ) , larmama, Linda, Pticica (18-23), Tweety (17nadalje), Zoila BD (19 - 23)

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM, casper, tinars, lucij@ SD i MM 

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD) , momze BD, meda , mara (10-18 ), Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01, casper, tinars, krumpiric (samo ujutro) , Tea, macek (od 8 ) , Amelie32 (7-12) , anchi SD (8-12) , larmama, apricot, Pticica, Tweety, Ivana2 (7-10), Jelka (8-12), diči SD (7-14) 
13-18(što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe, kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16), Gost 1, momtobe SD 13-16 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): krumpiricMM

----------


## krumpiric

brišem mm-a sa subotnog popodneva,neka s*anja,...al svejedno možda dodje.Pošto nije siguran,brišem.
Ja,naravno,stižem i ostajem.  :Wink:  


četvrtak; 22.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, mara (10-18 ) , Dora06 (9-11) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14), gabrijela (casper) , macek (11-14), apricot, diči SD (10-18 ), Tiwi (10 - 12)

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda, tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h) , Marija (14-16:30), apricot

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30-20) , Jelka (18-20) , @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD, Amelie32 (16-18 ) , Linda (16-18 ) , Pticica (18-20) , Tweety(17-20), Tea (16,30-20) Veki ( SD)

petak; 23.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-18 ) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14) , macek (10-13), apricot, knatkaj (10-?), diči SD (10-1Cool ,Casper kuma (12-15), Veki (SD), momtobe SD (12-16)

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda, mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h), Marija (14-16:30) , apricot, petarpan (u neko doba iza 13h na jedno sat-dva), marta (kad pristignem, vjerojatno oko 12-13)

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30 nadalje) ; Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje) , Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM, casper, anna-y SD (17-20), krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD i MM, Amelie32 (16-18 ), anchi SD (16-18 ) , larmama, Linda, Pticica (18-23), Tweety (17nadalje), Zoila BD (19 - 23)

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM, casper, tinars, lucij@ SD i MM

subota; 24.11.

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD) , momze BD, meda , mara (10-18 ), Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01, casper, tinars, krumpiric (samo ujutro) , Tea, macek (od 8 ) , Amelie32 (7-12) , anchi SD (8-12) , larmama, apricot, Pticica, Tweety, Ivana2 (7-10), Jelka (8-12), diči SD (7-14)
13-18(što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe, kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16), Gost 1, momtobe SD 13-16

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): krumpiricMM
Tiwi 	
PostPostano: sub stu 17, 2007 8:20 pm    Naslov:
četvrtak; 22.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, mara (10-18 ) , Dora06 (9-11) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14), gabrijela (casper) , macek (11-14), apricot, diči SD (10-18 ), Tiwi (10 - 12)

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda, tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h) , Marija (14-16:30), apricot

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30-20) , Jelka (18-20) , @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD, Amelie32 (16-18 ) , Linda (16-18 ) , Pticica (18-20) , Tweety(17-20), Tea (16,30-20) Veki ( SD)

petak; 23.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-18 ) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14) , macek (10-13), apricot, knatkaj (10-?), diči SD (10-1Cool ,Casper kuma (12-15), Veki (SD), momtobe SD (12-16)

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda, mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h), Marija (14-16:30) , apricot, petarpan (u neko doba iza 13h na jedno sat-dva), marta (kad pristignem, vjerojatno oko 12-13)

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30 nadalje) ; Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje) , Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM, casper, anna-y SD (17-20), krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD i MM, Amelie32 (16-18 ), anchi SD (16-18 ) , larmama, Linda, Pticica (18-23), Tweety (17nadalje)

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM, casper, tinars, lucij@ SD i MM

subota; 24.11.

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD) , momze BD, meda , mara (10-18 ), Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01, casper, tinars, krumpiric (samo ujutro) , Tea, macek (od 8 ) , Amelie32 (7-12) , anchi SD (8-12) , larmama, apricot, Pticica, Tweety, Ivana2 (7-10), Jelka (8-12), diči SD (7-14)
13-18(što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe, kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16), Gost 1, momtobe SD 13-16

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## krumpiric

četvrtak; 22.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, mara (10-18 ) , Dora06 (9-11) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14), gabrijela (casper) , macek (11-14), apricot, diči SD (10-18 ), Tiwi (10 - 12)

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda, tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h) , Marija (14-16:30), apricot

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30-20) , Jelka (18-20) , @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD, Amelie32 (16-18 ) , Linda (16-18 ) , Pticica (18-20) , Tweety(17-20), Tea (16,30-20) Veki ( SD)

petak; 23.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-18 ) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14) , macek (10-13), apricot, knatkaj (10-?), diči SD (10-1Cool ,Casper kuma (12-15), Veki (SD), momtobe SD (12-16)

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda, mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h), Marija (14-16:30) , apricot, petarpan (u neko doba iza 13h na jedno sat-dva), marta (kad pristignem, vjerojatno oko 12-13)

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30 nadalje) ; Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje) , Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM, casper, anna-y SD (17-20), krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD i MM, Amelie32 (16-18 ), anchi SD (16-18 ) , larmama, Linda, Pticica (18-23), Tweety (17nadalje), Zoila BD (19 - 23)

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM, casper, tinars, lucij@ SD i MM

subota; 24.11.

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD) , momze BD, meda , mara (10-18 ), Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01, casper, tinars, krumpiric (samo ujutro) , Tea, macek (od 8 ) , Amelie32 (7-12) , anchi SD (8-12) , larmama, apricot, Pticica, Tweety, Ivana2 (7-10), Jelka (8-12), diči SD (7-14)
13-18(što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe, kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16), Gost 1, momtobe SD 13-16

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): krumpiricMM
Tiwi 	
PostPostano: sub stu 17, 2007 8:20 pm    Naslov:
četvrtak; 22.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, mara (10-18 ) , Dora06 (9-11) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14), gabrijela (casper) , macek (11-14), apricot, diči SD (10-18 ), Tiwi (10 - 12)

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda, tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h) , Marija (14-16:30), apricot

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30-20) , Jelka (18-20) , @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD, Amelie32 (16-18 ) , Linda (16-18 ) , Pticica (18-20) , Tweety(17-20), Tea (16,30-20) Veki ( SD)

petak; 23.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-18 ) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14) , macek (10-13), apricot, knatkaj (10-?), diči SD (10-1Cool ,Casper kuma (12-15), Veki (SD), momtobe SD (12-16)

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda, mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h), Marija (14-16:30) , apricot, petarpan (u neko doba iza 13h na jedno sat-dva), marta (kad pristignem, vjerojatno oko 12-13)

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30 nadalje) ; Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje) , Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM, casper, anna-y SD (17-20), krumpiric (16:30 nadalje) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD i MM, Amelie32 (16-18 ), anchi SD (16-18 ) , larmama, Linda, Pticica (18-23), Tweety (17nadalje)

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM, casper, tinars, lucij@ SD i MM

subota; 24.11.

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD) , momze BD, meda , mara (10-18 ), Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01, casper, tinars, krumpiric (samo ujutro) , Tea, macek (od 8 ) , Amelie32 (7-12) , anchi SD (8-12) , larmama, apricot, Pticica, Tweety, Ivana2 (7-10), Jelka (8-12), diči SD (7-14)
13-18(što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe, kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16), Gost 1, momtobe SD 13-16

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## tatek

Evo napokon i nasih termina!

četvrtak; 22.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, mara (10-18 ) , Dora06 (9-11) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14), gabrijela (casper) , macek (11-14), apricot, diči SD (10-18 ), Tiwi (10 - 12)

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda, tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h) , Marija (14-16:30), apricot

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30-20) , Jelka (18-20) , @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD, Amelie32 (16-18 ) , Linda (16-18 ) , Pticica (18-20) , Tweety(17-20), Tea (16,30-20) Veki ( SD)

petak; 23.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-18 ) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14) , macek (10-13), apricot, knatkaj (10-?), diči SD (10-1Cool ,Casper kuma (12-15), Veki (SD), momtobe SD (12-16)

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda, mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h), Marija (14-16:30) , apricot, petarpan (u neko doba iza 13h na jedno sat-dva), marta (kad pristignem, vjerojatno oko 12-13)

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30 nadalje) ; Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje) , Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM, casper, anna-y SD (17-20), krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD i MM, Amelie32 (16-18 ), anchi SD (16-18 ) , larmama, Linda, Pticica (18-23), Tweety (17nadalje), Zoila BD (19 - 23), tatek + MZ SD (17-20)

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM, casper, tinars, lucij@ SD i MM

subota; 24.11.

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD) , momze BD, meda , mara (10-18 ), Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01, casper, tinars, krumpiric (samo ujutro) , Tea, macek (od 8 ) , Amelie32 (7-12) , anchi SD (8-12) , larmama, apricot, Pticica, Tweety, Ivana2 (7-10), Jelka (8-12), diči SD (7-14)
13-18(što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe, kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16), Gost 1, momtobe SD 13-16, tatek + MZ (13-16)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): krumpiricMM
Tiwi 	
PostPostano: sub stu 17, 2007 8:20 pm    Naslov:
četvrtak; 22.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, mara (10-18 ) , Dora06 (9-11) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14), gabrijela (casper) , macek (11-14), apricot, diči SD (10-18 ), Tiwi (10 - 12)

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda, tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h) , Marija (14-16:30), apricot

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30-20) , Jelka (18-20) , @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD, Amelie32 (16-18 ) , Linda (16-18 ) , Pticica (18-20) , Tweety(17-20), Tea (16,30-20) Veki ( SD)

petak; 23.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-18 ) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14) , macek (10-13), apricot, knatkaj (10-?), diči SD (10-1Cool ,Casper kuma (12-15), Veki (SD), momtobe SD (12-16)

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda, mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h), Marija (14-16:30) , apricot, petarpan (u neko doba iza 13h na jedno sat-dva), marta (kad pristignem, vjerojatno oko 12-13)

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30 nadalje) ; Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje) , Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM, casper, anna-y SD (17-20), krumpiric (16:30 nadalje) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD i MM, Amelie32 (16-18 ), anchi SD (16-18 ) , larmama, Linda, Pticica (18-23), Tweety (17nadalje)

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM, casper, tinars, lucij@ SD i MM

subota; 24.11.

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD) , momze BD, meda , mara (10-18 ), Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01, casper, tinars, krumpiric (samo ujutro) , Tea, macek (od 8 ) , Amelie32 (7-12) , anchi SD (8-12) , larmama, apricot, Pticica, Tweety, Ivana2 (7-10), Jelka (8-12), diči SD (7-14)
13-18(što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe, kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16), Gost 1, momtobe SD 13-16

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):[/quote]

----------


## apricot

možemo "podebljati" četvrtak, drugu smjenu?

----------


## MIJA 32

> Evo, da se i ja javim...dolazimo s kolačima u petak, nadam se negdje oko 13 sati, a ako malena bude dobre volje, možda i uspijemo nešto malo i pomoći...


Evo da se i ja javim;dolazim s kolačima u subotu oko 13 sati,ako ptičice budu dobre volje možda i ja (ko Klamarica) nešto uspijem i pomoći.

p.s. Mislim stvarno kak ćete izgledati nakon tolikih kolača ccc  :Grin:

----------


## Ivček

četvrtak; 22.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, mara (10-18 ) , Dora06 (9-11) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14), gabrijela (casper) , macek (11-14), apricot, diči SD (10-18 ), Tiwi (10 - 12) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda, tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h) , Marija (14-16:30), apricot 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30-20) , Jelka (18-20) , @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD, Amelie32 (16-18 ) , Linda (16-18 ) , Pticica (18-20) , Tweety(17-20), Tea (16,30-20) Veki ( SD) 

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-18 ) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14) , macek (10-13), apricot, knatkaj (10-?), diči SD (10-1Cool ,Casper kuma (12-15), Veki (SD), momtobe SD (12-16) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda, mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h), Marija (14-16:30) , apricot, petarpan (u neko doba iza 13h na jedno sat-dva), marta (kad pristignem, vjerojatno oko 12-13) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30 nadalje) ; Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje) , Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM, casper, anna-y SD (17-20), krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD i MM, Amelie32 (16-18 ), anchi SD (16-18 ) , larmama, Linda, Pticica (18-23), Tweety (17nadalje), Zoila BD (19 - 23), tatek + MZ SD (17-20) 

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM, casper, tinars, lucij@ SD i MM 

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD) , momze BD, meda , mara (10-18 ), Dora06, lara01, casper, tinars, krumpiric (samo ujutro) , Tea, macek (od 8 ) , Amelie32 (7-12) , anchi SD (8-12) , larmama, apricot, Pticica, Tweety, Ivana2 (7-10), Jelka (8-12), diči SD (7-14) 
13-18(što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe, kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16), Gost 1, momtobe SD 13-16, tatek + MZ (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.): krumpiricMM 
Tiwi 
PostPostano: sub stu 17, 2007 8:20 pm Naslov: 
četvrtak; 22.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, mara (10-18 ) , Dora06 (9-11) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14), gabrijela (casper) , macek (11-14), apricot, diči SD (10-18 ), Tiwi (10 - 12) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda, tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h) , Marija (14-16:30), apricot 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30-20) , Jelka (18-20) , @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD, Amelie32 (16-18 ) , Linda (16-18 ) , Pticica (18-20) , Tweety(17-20), Tea (16,30-20) Veki ( SD) 

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-18 ) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14) , macek (10-13), apricot, knatkaj (10-?), diči SD (10-1Cool ,Casper kuma (12-15), Veki (SD), momtobe SD (12-16) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda, mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h), Marija (14-16:30) , apricot, petarpan (u neko doba iza 13h na jedno sat-dva), marta (kad pristignem, vjerojatno oko 12-13) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30 nadalje) ; Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje) , Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM, casper, anna-y SD (17-20), krumpiric (16:30 nadalje) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD i MM, Amelie32 (16-18 ), anchi SD (16-18 ) , larmama, Linda, Pticica (18-23), Tweety (17nadalje) 

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM, casper, tinars, lucij@ SD i MM 

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD) , momze BD, meda , mara (10-18 ), Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01, casper, tinars, krumpiric (samo ujutro) , Tea, macek (od 8 ) , Amelie32 (7-12) , anchi SD (8-12) , larmama, apricot, Pticica, Tweety, Ivana2 (7-10), Jelka (8-12), diči SD (7-14) 
13-18(što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe, kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16), Gost 1, momtobe SD 13-16 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):[/quote]

----------


## Nika

četvrtak; 22.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, mara (10-18 ) , Dora06 (9-11) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14), gabrijela (casper) , macek (11-14), apricot, diči SD (10-18 ), Tiwi (10 - 12) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda, tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h) , Marija (14-16:30), apricot 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30-20) , Jelka (18-20) , @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD, Amelie32 (16-18 ) , Linda (16-18 ) , Pticica (18-20) , Tweety(17-20), Tea (16,30-20) Veki ( SD) 

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-18 ) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14) , macek (10-13), apricot, knatkaj (10-?), diči SD (10-1Cool ,Casper kuma (12-15), Veki (SD), momtobe SD (12-16) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda, mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h), Marija (14-16:30) , apricot, petarpan (u neko doba iza 13h na jedno sat-dva), marta (kad pristignem, vjerojatno oko 12-13) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30 nadalje) ; Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje) , Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM, casper, anna-y SD (17-20), krumpiric (16:30 nadalje) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD i MM, Amelie32 (16-18 ), anchi SD (16-18 ) , larmama, Linda, Pticica (18-23), Tweety (17nadalje) 

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM, casper, tinars, lucij@ SD i MM, nika

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD) , momze BD, meda , mara (10-18 ), Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01, casper, tinars, krumpiric (samo ujutro) , Tea, macek (od 8 ) , Amelie32 (7-12) , anchi SD (8-12) , larmama, apricot, Pticica, Tweety, Ivana2 (7-10), Jelka (8-12), diči SD (7-14) 
13-18(što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe, kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16), Gost 1, momtobe SD 13-16, nika BD (07-14)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Nika

Ovo gore je dva puta, molim da se popravi.

----------


## ivakika

provjeri jel sada u redu

----------


## apricot

četvrtaaaaaaaaaaak!

----------


## andrea

dolazim u četvrtak, petak i subotu (al u 2. smjenu, od 13 h)




četvrtak; 22.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, mara (10-18 ) , Dora06 (9-11) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14), gabrijela (casper) , macek (11-14), apricot, diči SD (10-18 ), Tiwi (10 - 12) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda, tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h) , Marija (14-16:30), apricot , andrea (od cca 11 do 14.30)

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30-20) , Jelka (18-20) , @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD, Amelie32 (16-18 ) , Linda (16-18 ) , Pticica (18-20) , Tweety(17-20), Tea (16,30-20) Veki ( SD) 

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-18 ) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14) , macek (10-13), apricot, knatkaj (10-?), diči SD (10-1Cool ,Casper kuma (12-15), Veki (SD), momtobe SD (12-16), andrea (vjerojatno od 11 do 14.30) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda, mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h), Marija (14-16:30) , apricot, petarpan (u neko doba iza 13h na jedno sat-dva), marta (kad pristignem, vjerojatno oko 12-13) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30 nadalje) ; Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje) , Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM, casper, anna-y SD (17-20), krumpiric (16:30 nadalje) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD i MM, Amelie32 (16-18 ), anchi SD (16-18 ) , larmama, Linda, Pticica (18-23), Tweety (17nadalje) 

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM, casper, tinars, lucij@ SD i MM, nika

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD) , momze BD, meda , mara (10-18 ), Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01, casper, tinars, krumpiric (samo ujutro) , Tea, macek (od 8 ) , Amelie32 (7-12) , anchi SD (8-12) , larmama, apricot, Pticica, Tweety, Ivana2 (7-10), Jelka (8-12), diči SD (7-14) 
13-18(što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe, kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16), Gost 1, momtobe SD 13-16, nika BD (07-14), andrea (13 - 16)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Barbi

Konačno da se i ja zapišem, približilo se. U četvrtak nažalost ne mogu.

četvrtak; 22.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, mara (10-18 ) , Dora06 (9-11) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14), gabrijela (casper) , macek (11-14), apricot, diči SD (10-18 ), Tiwi (10 - 12) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda, tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h) , Marija (14-16:30), apricot , andrea (od cca 11 do 14.30) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30-20) , Jelka (18-20) , @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD, Amelie32 (16-18 ) , Linda (16-18 ) , Pticica (18-20) , Tweety(17-20), Tea (16,30-20) Veki ( SD) 

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-18 ) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14) , macek (10-13), apricot, knatkaj (10-?), diči SD (10-1Cool ,Casper kuma (12-15), Veki (SD), momtobe SD (12-16), andrea (vjerojatno od 11 do 14.30) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda, mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h), Marija (14-16:30) , apricot, petarpan (u neko doba iza 13h na jedno sat-dva), marta (kad pristignem, vjerojatno oko 12-13) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30 nadalje) ; Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje) , Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM, casper, anna-y SD (17-20), krumpiric (16:30 nadalje) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD i MM, Amelie32 (16-18 ), anchi SD (16-18 ) , larmama, Linda, Pticica (18-23), Tweety (17nadalje), Barbi (17,30 nadalje)

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM, casper, tinars, lucij@ SD i MM, nika 

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD) , momze BD, meda , mara (10-18 ), Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01, casper, tinars, krumpiric (samo ujutro) , Tea, macek (od 8 ) , Amelie32 (7-12) , anchi SD (8-12) , larmama, apricot, Pticica, Tweety, Ivana2 (7-10), Jelka (8-12), diči SD (7-14), Barbi (7-16)
13-18(što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe, kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16), Gost 1, momtobe SD 13-16, nika BD (07-14), andrea (13 - 16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Joe

Malo mi zakazuje babysitting pa u subotu mogu biti od 13 do 16 a ne do 18. Najte se ljutit  :Smile:  hoću li ipak fasovati koji muffin?

četvrtak; 22.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, mara (10-18 ) , Dora06 (9-11) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14), gabrijela (casper) , macek (11-14), apricot, diči SD (10-18 ), Tiwi (10 - 12) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda, tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h) , Marija (14-16:30), apricot , andrea (od cca 11 do 14.30) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30-20) , Jelka (18-20) , @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD, Amelie32 (16-18 ) , Linda (16-18 ) , Pticica (18-20) , Tweety(17-20), Tea (16,30-20) Veki ( SD) 

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-18 ) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14) , macek (10-13), apricot, knatkaj (10-?), diči SD (10-1Cool ,Casper kuma (12-15), Veki (SD), momtobe SD (12-16), andrea (vjerojatno od 11 do 14.30) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda, mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h), Marija (14-16:30) , apricot, petarpan (u neko doba iza 13h na jedno sat-dva), marta (kad pristignem, vjerojatno oko 12-13) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30 nadalje) ; Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje) , Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM, casper, anna-y SD (17-20), krumpiric (16:30 nadalje) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD i MM, Amelie32 (16-18 ), anchi SD (16-18 ) , larmama, Linda, Pticica (18-23), Tweety (17nadalje), Barbi (17,30 nadalje) 

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM, casper, tinars, lucij@ SD i MM, nika 

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD) , momze BD, meda , mara (10-18 ), Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01, casper, tinars, krumpiric (samo ujutro) , Tea, macek (od 8 ) , Amelie32 (7-12) , anchi SD (8-12) , larmama, apricot, Pticica, Tweety, Ivana2 (7-10), Jelka (8-12), diči SD (7-14), Barbi (7-16) 
13-18(što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe (13-16), kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16), Gost 1, momtobe SD 13-16, nika BD (07-14), andrea (13 - 16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## stella

četvrtak; 22.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, mara (10-18 ) , Dora06 (9-11) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14), gabrijela (casper) , macek (11-14), apricot, diči SD (10-18 ), Tiwi (10 - 12) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda, tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h) , Marija (14-16:30), apricot , andrea (od cca 11 do 14.30) , stella (od 14h otprilike,nakon posla)

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30-20) , Jelka (18-20) , @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD, Amelie32 (16-18 ) , Linda (16-18 ) , Pticica (18-20) , Tweety(17-20), Tea (16,30-20) Veki ( SD) 

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-18 ) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14) , macek (10-13), apricot, knatkaj (10-?), diči SD (10-1Cool ,Casper kuma (12-15), Veki (SD), momtobe SD (12-16), andrea (vjerojatno od 11 do 14.30) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda, mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h), Marija (14-16:30) , apricot, petarpan (u neko doba iza 13h na jedno sat-dva), marta (kad pristignem, vjerojatno oko 12-13) , stella (od 14h otprilike,nakon posla)

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30 nadalje) ; Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje) , Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM, casper, anna-y SD (17-20), krumpiric (16:30 nadalje) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD i MM, Amelie32 (16-18 ), anchi SD (16-18 ) , larmama, Linda, Pticica (18-23), Tweety (17nadalje), Barbi (17,30 nadalje) 

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM, casper, tinars, lucij@ SD i MM, nika 

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD) , momze BD, meda , mara (10-18 ), Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h, Dora06, lara01, casper, tinars, krumpiric (samo ujutro) , Tea, macek (od 8 ) , Amelie32 (7-12) , anchi SD (8-12) , larmama, apricot, Pticica, Tweety, Ivana2 (7-10), Jelka (8-12), diči SD (7-14), Barbi (7-16) 
13-18(što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe (13-16), kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16), Gost 1, momtobe SD 13-16, nika BD (07-14), andrea (13 - 16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Mukica

četvrtak; 22.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, mara (10-18 ) , Dora06 (9-11) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14), gabrijela (casper) , macek (11-14), apricot, diči SD (10-18 ), Tiwi (10 - 12) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda, tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h) , Marija (14-16:30), apricot , andrea (od cca 11 do 14.30) , stella (od 14h otprilike,nakon posla)

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30-20) , Jelka (18-20) , @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD, Amelie32 (16-18 ) , Linda (16-18 ) , Pticica (18-20) , Tweety(17-20), Tea (16,30-20) Veki ( SD), Mukica (SD)

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-18 ) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14) , macek (10-13), apricot, knatkaj (10-?), diči SD (10-1Cool ,Casper kuma (12-15), Veki (SD), momtobe SD (12-16), andrea (vjerojatno od 11 do 14.30) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda, mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h), Marija (14-16:30) , apricot, petarpan (u neko doba iza 13h na jedno sat-dva), marta (kad pristignem, vjerojatno oko 12-13) , stella (od 14h otprilike,nakon posla), Elvira

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30 nadalje) ; Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje) , Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM, casper, anna-y SD (17-20), krumpiric (16:30 nadalje) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD i MM, Amelie32 (16-18 ), anchi SD (16-18 ) , larmama, Linda, Pticica (18-23), Tweety (17nadalje), Barbi (17,30 nadalje), Mukica (SD), Elvira

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM, casper, tinars, lucij@ SD i MM, nika, Mukica (SD), Elvira

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, leonisa (ako necu biti na standu DPD) , momze BD, meda , mara (10-18 ), Ivček SD 8-10 i BD, Mukica (mozda SD, a mozda i BD), Elvira

10-15 h, Dora06, lara01, casper, tinars, krumpiric (samo ujutro) , Tea, macek (od 8 ) , Amelie32 (7-12) , anchi SD (8-12) , larmama, apricot, Pticica, Tweety, Ivana2 (7-10), Jelka (8-12), diči SD (7-14), Barbi (7-16) 

13-18(što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe (13-16), kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16), Gost 1, momtobe SD 13-16, nika BD (07-14), andrea (13 - 16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## leonisa

četvrtak; 22.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, mara (10-18 ) , Dora06 (9-11) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14), gabrijela (casper) , macek (11-14), apricot, diči SD (10-18 ), Tiwi (10 - 12) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda, tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h) , Marija (14-16:30), apricot , andrea (od cca 11 do 14.30) , stella (od 14h otprilike,nakon posla)

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30-20) , Jelka (18-20) , @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD, Amelie32 (16-18 ) , Linda (16-18 ) , Pticica (18-20) , Tweety(17-20), Tea (16,30-20) Veki ( SD), Mukica (SD)

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-18 ) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14) , macek (10-13), apricot, knatkaj (10-?), diči SD (10-1Cool ,Casper kuma (12-15), Veki (SD), momtobe SD (12-16), andrea (vjerojatno od 11 do 14.30) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda, mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h), Marija (14-16:30) , apricot, petarpan (u neko doba iza 13h na jedno sat-dva), marta (kad pristignem, vjerojatno oko 12-13) , stella (od 14h otprilike,nakon posla), Elvira

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30 nadalje) ; Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje) , Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM, casper, anna-y SD (17-20), krumpiric (16:30 nadalje) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD i MM, Amelie32 (16-18 ), anchi SD (16-18 ) , larmama, Linda, Pticica (18-23), Tweety (17nadalje), Barbi (17,30 nadalje), Mukica (SD), Elvira

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM, casper, tinars, lucij@ SD i MM, nika, Mukica (SD), Elvira

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, momze BD, meda , mara (10-18 ), Ivček SD 8-10 i BD, Mukica (mozda SD, a mozda i BD), Elvira

10-15 h, Dora06, lara01, casper, tinars, krumpiric (samo ujutro) , Tea, macek (od 8 ) , Amelie32 (7-12) , anchi SD (8-12) , larmama, apricot, Pticica, Tweety, Ivana2 (7-10), Jelka (8-12), diči SD (7-14), Barbi (7-16) 

13-18(što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe (13-16), kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16), Gost 1, momtobe SD 13-16, nika BD (07-14), andrea (13 - 16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

brisem se sa subote jer cu biti na Rodinom standu na Trgu.

----------


## Nika

četvrtak; 22.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): hagulkica SD(10-12h), Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, mara (10-18 ) , Dora06 (9-11) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14), gabrijela (casper) , macek (11-14), apricot, diči SD (10-18 ), Tiwi (10 - 12) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Imga, meda, tinnkka, Luna Rocco (do 17 h) , Marija (14-16:30), apricot , andrea (od cca 11 do 14.30) , stella (od 14h otprilike,nakon posla) 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30-20) , Jelka (18-20) , @n@ SD, anna-y SD(17-20) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD, Amelie32 (16-18 ) , Linda (16-18 ) , Pticica (18-20) , Tweety(17-20), Tea (16,30-20) Veki ( SD), Mukica (SD) 

petak; 23.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga,tinnkka, mara (10-18 ) , ana.m SD(10-14), zumbulmama (10-14) , macek (10-13), apricot, knatkaj (10-?), diči SD (10-1Cool ,Casper kuma (12-15), Veki (SD), momtobe SD (12-16), andrea (vjerojatno od 11 do 14.30) 

13-16 (10 osoba): Inesica SD (9:30), Imga, meda, mirjeSDkom1-2, Luna Rocco (12-17 h), Marija (14-16:30) , apricot, petarpan (u neko doba iza 13h na jedno sat-dva), marta (kad pristignem, vjerojatno oko 12-13) , stella (od 14h otprilike,nakon posla), Elvira 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, leonisa (17-20) , Forka (od 18:30 nadalje) ; Ivček BD, Dora06 (16:30 nadalje) , Jelka (18-20), @n@ SD, možda MM, casper, anna-y SD (17-20), krumpiric (16:30 nadalje) , Nera SD (17-19) , lucij@ SD i MM, Amelie32 (16-18 ), anchi SD (16-18 ) , larmama, Linda, Pticica (18-23), Tweety (17nadalje), Barbi (17,30 nadalje), Mukica (SD), Elvira 

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, Forka, Jelka (20-21), @n@ SD i MM, casper, tinars, lucij@ SD i MM, nika, Mukica (SD), Elvira 

subota; 24.11. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica, momze BD, meda , mara (10-18 ), Ivček SD 8-10 i BD, Mukica (mozda SD, a mozda i BD), Elvira, 

10-15 h, Dora06, lara01, casper, tinars, krumpiric (samo ujutro) , Tea, macek (od 8 ) , Amelie32 (7-12) , anchi SD (8-12) , larmama, apricot, Pticica, Tweety, Ivana2 (7-10), Jelka (8-12), diči SD (7-14), Barbi (7-16), nika BD (07-14)


13-18(što više "friških"): tanja_b + MM, joe (13-16), kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16), Gost 1, momtobe SD 13-16, andrea (13 - 16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Zoila

cini mi se da je greska u kopipejstanju popisa - nestalo je moje ime  s termina petak 23.11.  navecer.   :? 

zapisala sam se za 23.11. , bez djece, od 19 - 23.  Jel ja nekaj krivo vidim, ili je stvarno moje ime nestalo s popisa?

----------


## tatek

> cini mi se da je greska u kopipejstanju popisa - nestalo je moje ime  s termina petak 23.11.  navecer.   :? 
> 
> zapisala sam se za 23.11. , bez djece, od 19 - 23.  Jel ja nekaj krivo vidim, ili je stvarno moje ime nestalo s popisa?


I nas je netko otfikario sa petka popodne i subote popodne ... jel se da nekome pogledati tko je krivo copypejstao?

----------


## apricot

netko mora provjeriti sve od zadnje - provjere   :Laughing:  

tko će?

----------


## Zoila

tatek, mozda su nas namjerno izbrisali, mozda nas ne zele, ajmo mi u petak navecer na pivu   :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

dontjuder   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Nika

a-ha, nasla sma krivca  :Grin:  

krumpiric, krumpiri, tc, tc...  :Wink:  bolje da ispeces kolace

----------


## petarpan

uopće se sad ne usudim kopipejstat da ne zbrčkam nekaj, pa samo javljam-petarpan će u petak doć iza 10:30, uzmjesto iza 13h

----------


## lara01

I ja se ne usudim više kopipejstat pa samo javljam da u subotu ipak ne mogu cijeli dan. Negdje do 13-14.

----------


## larmama

gledam ja raspored i pitam se zasto sam se upisala u subotu od 10-15  :? 
kad ono pomak reda
a ja se vec zabrinula da moram nesto obaviti ujutro, a ne mogu se sjetiti

----------


## maxi

ja se prijavljujem za subotu od 7 do fajrunta
četvrtak popodne 16.30-19
petak ujutro možda

pa nek me upiše neka shefica da i ja ne zbrljam popis

----------


## Tea

ovo je ažurirana lista (jest podugačka, ali je puno preglednija kada su redni brojevi, jer se lakše pati ako se netko izgubi)   :Wink:  



*četvrtak; 22.11.* 
*9-13 (7 osoba):* 
1. hagulkica SD(10-12h)
2. Inesica SD (9:30)
3. Imga, mara (10-18 )
4. Dora06 (9-11) 
5. ana.m SD(10-14)
6. zumbulmama (10-14)
7. gabrijela (casper) 
8. macek (11-14)
9. apricot
10. Diči SD (10-18 )
11.Tiwi (10 - 12) 

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. Imga
2. meda
3. tinnkka
4. Luna Rocco (do 17 h) 
5. Marija (14-16:30)
6. apricot 
7. andrea (od cca 11 do 14.30)
8. stella (od 14h otprilike,nakon posla)

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20)
2. leonisa (17-20) 
3. Forka (od 18:30-20) 
4. Jelka (18-20) 
5. @n@ SD
6. anna-y SD(17-20) 
7. Nera SD (17-19) 
8. lucij@ SD
9. Amelie32 (16-18 )  
10. Linda (16-18 )
11. Pticica (18-20) 
12. Tweety(17-20)
13. Tea (16,30-20)
14. Veki ( SD)
15. Mukica (SD)
16.maxi (16,30-19)

*petak; 23.11.* 
*9-13 (7 osoba):*
1. Imga
2. tinnkka
3. mara (10-18 ) 
4. ana.m SD(10-14)
5. zumbulmama (10-14) 
6. macek (10-13)
7. apricot 
8. knatkaj (10-?)
9. diči SD (10-18 ) 
10. Casper kuma (12-15)
11. Veki (SD)
12. momtobe SD (12-16) 
13. andrea (vjerojatno od 11 do 14.30)
14. petarpan (10,30 na dalje)


*13-16 (10 osoba):*
1. Inesica SD (9:30)
2. Imga
3. meda
4. mirje SDkom1-2
5. Luna Rocco (12-17 h)
6. Marija (14-16:30) 
7. apricot
8. marta (kad pristignem, vjerojatno oko 12-13)
9. stella (od 14h otprilike,nakon posla)
10. Elvira (do 23)

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Ivakika 
2. leonisa (17-20) 
3. Forka (od 18:30 nadalje) 
4. Ivček BD
5. Dora06 (16:30 nadalje) 
6. Jelka (18-20)
7. @n@ SD
8. možda MM
9. casper
10. anna-y SD (17-20)
11. krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje) 
12. Nera SD (17-19)
13. lucij@ SD i MM
14. Amelie32 (16-18 )
15. anchi SD (16-18 ) 
16. larmama 
17. Linda
18. Pticica (18-23)
19. Tweety (17nadalje)
20. tatek + MZ SD (17-20) 
21. Barbi (17,30 nadalje)
22. Mukica (SD) do 23
23. Zoila BD (19 - 23)

*20-23 (10 osoba):* 
1. IvakikaSD
2. Forka
3. Jelka (20-21)
4. @n@ SD i MM
5. casper
6. tinars
7. lucij@ SD i MM
8. nika 

*subota; 24.11.* 
*7-18:* 
1. Ivakika SD
2. mommy_plesačica
3. momze BD
4. meda 
5. mara (10-18 )
6. Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h
7. Dora06
8. lara01 (7-13)
9. casper
10. tinars
11. krumpiric (samo ujutro) 
12. Tea
13. macek (od 8 ) 
14. Amelie32 (7-12) 
15. anchi SD (8-12) 
16. larmama
17. apricot
18. Pticica
19. Tweety
20. Ivana2 (7-10)
21. Jelka (8-12)
22. diči SD (7-14)
23.  nika BD (07-14)
24.  Barbi (7-16)
25. Mukica (mozda SD, a mozda i BD)
26. Elvira
27. maxi 

*13-18(što više "friških"):* tanja_b + MM, joe (13-16), kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16), Gost 1, momtobe SD (13-16), tatek + MZ (13-16), MIJA32, andrea (13-16), 

*16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):*

----------


## Tea

*četvrtak; 22.11.* 
*9-13 (7 osoba):* 
1. hagulkica SD(10-12h)
2. Inesica SD (9:30)
3. Imga 
4. mara (10-18 )
5. Dora06 (9-11) 
6. ana.m SD(10-14)
7. zumbulmama (10-14)
8. gabrijela (casper) 
9. macek (11-14)
10. apricot
11. Diči SD (10-18 )
12.Tiwi (10 - 12) 

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. Imga
2. meda
3. tinnkka
4. Luna Rocco (do 17 h) 
5. Marija (14-16:30)
6. apricot 
7. andrea (od cca 11 do 14.30)
8. stella (od 14h otprilike,nakon posla)

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20)
2. leonisa (17-20) 
3. Forka (od 18:30-20) 
4. Jelka (18-20) 
5. @n@ SD
6. anna-y SD(17-20) 
7. Nera SD (17-19) 
8. lucij@ SD
9. Amelie32 (16-18 )  
10. Linda (16-18 )
11. Pticica (18-20) 
12. Tweety(17-20)
13. Tea (16,30-20)
14. Veki ( SD)
15. Mukica (SD)
16.maxi (16,30-19)

*petak; 23.11.* 
*9-13 (7 osoba):*
1. Imga
2. tinnkka
3. mara (10-18 ) 
4. ana.m SD(10-14)
5. zumbulmama (10-14) 
6. macek (10-13)
7. apricot 
8. knatkaj (10-?)
9. diči SD (10-18 ) 
10. Casper kuma (12-15)
11. Veki (SD)
12. momtobe SD (12-16) 
13. andrea (vjerojatno od 11 do 14.30)
14. petarpan (10,30 na dalje)


*13-16 (10 osoba):*
1. Inesica SD (9:30)
2. Imga
3. meda
4. mirje SDkom1-2
5. Luna Rocco (12-17 h)
6. Marija (14-16:30) 
7. apricot
8. marta (kad pristignem, vjerojatno oko 12-13)
9. stella (od 14h otprilike,nakon posla)
10. Elvira (do 23)

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Ivakika 
2. leonisa (17-20) 
3. Forka (od 18:30 nadalje) 
4. Ivček BD
5. Dora06 (16:30 nadalje) 
6. Jelka (18-20)
7. @n@ SD
8. možda MM
9. casper
10. anna-y SD (17-20)
11. krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje) 
12. Nera SD (17-19)
13. lucij@ SD i MM
14. Amelie32 (16-18 )
15. anchi SD (16-18 ) 
16. larmama 
17. Linda
18. Pticica (18-23)
19. Tweety (17nadalje)
20. tatek + MZ SD (17-20) 
21. Barbi (17,30 nadalje)
22. Mukica (SD) do 23
23. Zoila BD (19 - 23)

*20-23 (10 osoba):* 
1. IvakikaSD
2. Forka
3. Jelka (20-21)
4. @n@ SD i MM
5. casper
6. tinars
7. lucij@ SD i MM
8. nika 

*subota; 24.11.* 
*7-18:* 
1. Ivakika SD
2. mommy_plesačica
3. momze BD
4. meda 
5. mara (10-18 )
6. Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h
7. Dora06
8. lara01 (7-13)
9. casper
10. tinars
11. krumpiric (samo ujutro) 
12. Tea
13. macek (od 8 ) 
14. Amelie32 (7-12) 
15. anchi SD (8-12) 
16. larmama
17. apricot
18. Pticica
19. Tweety
20. Ivana2 (7-10)
21. Jelka (8-12)
22. diči SD (7-14)
23.  nika BD (07-14)
24.  Barbi (7-16)
25. Mukica (mozda SD, a mozda i BD)
26. Elvira
27. maxi 

*13-18(što više "friških"):* tanja_b + MM, joe (13-16), kajsa, Nera SD+MM (13-16), Gost 1, momtobe SD (13-16), tatek + MZ (13-16), MIJA32, andrea (13-16), 

*16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):*

----------


## apricot

tea,   :Heart:   si

----------


## maxi

*Tea*  :Naklon:  

i hvala

----------


## ivakika

koja smo mi uigrana ekipa!  :Heart:

----------


## apricot

*četvrtak; 22.11.* 
*9-13 (7 osoba):* 
1. hagulkica SD(10-12h)
2. Inesica SD (9:30)
3. Imga 
4. mara (10-18 )
5. Dora06 (9-11) 
6. ana.m SD(10-14)
7. zumbulmama (10-14)
8. gabrijela (casper) 
9. macek (11-14)
10. apricot
11. Diči SD (10-18 )
12.Tiwi (10 - 12) 

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. Imga
2. meda
3. tinnkka
4. Luna Rocco (do 17 h) 
5. Marija (14-16:30)
6. apricot 
7. andrea (od cca 11 do 14.30)
8. stella (od 14h otprilike,nakon posla)

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20)
2. leonisa (17-20) 
3. Forka (od 18:30-20) 
4. Jelka (18-20) 
5. @n@ SD
6. anna-y SD(17-20) 
7. Nera SD (17-19) 
8. lucij@ SD
9. Amelie32 (16-18 )  
10. Linda (16-18 )
11. Pticica (18-20) 
12. Tweety(17-20)
13. Tea (16,30-20)
14. Veki ( SD)
15. Mukica (SD)
16.maxi (16,30-19)

*petak; 23.11.* 
*9-13 (7 osoba):*
1. Imga
2. tinnkka
3. mara (10-18 ) 
4. ana.m SD(10-14)
5. zumbulmama (10-14) 
6. macek (10-13)
7. apricot 
8. knatkaj (10-?)
9. diči SD (10-18 ) 
10. Casper kuma (12-15)
11. Veki (SD)
12. momtobe SD (12-16) 
13. andrea (vjerojatno od 11 do 14.30)
14. petarpan (10,30 na dalje)


*13-16 (10 osoba):*
1. Inesica SD (9:30)
2. Imga
3. meda
4. mirje SDkom1-2
5. Luna Rocco (12-17 h)
6. Marija (14-16:30) 
7. apricot
8. marta (kad pristignem, vjerojatno oko 12-13)
9. stella (od 14h otprilike,nakon posla)
10. Elvira (do 23)

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Ivakika 
2. leonisa (17-20) 
3. Forka (od 18:30 nadalje) 
4. Ivček BD
5. Dora06 (16:30 nadalje) 
6. Jelka (18-20)
7. @n@ SD
8. možda MM
9. casper
10. anna-y SD (17-20)
11. krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje) 
12. Nera SD (17-19)
13. lucij@ SD i MM
14. Amelie32 (16-18 )
15. anchi SD (16-18 ) 
16. larmama 
17. Linda
18. Pticica (18-23)
19. Tweety (17nadalje)
20. tatek + MZ SD (17-20) 
21. Barbi (17,30 nadalje)
22. Mukica (SD) do 23
23. Zoila BD (19 - 23)

*20-23 (10 osoba):* 
1. IvakikaSD
2. Forka
3. Jelka (20-21)
4. @n@ SD i MM
5. casper
6. tinars
7. lucij@ SD i MM
8. nika 

*subota; 24.11.* 
*7-18:* 
1. Ivakika SD
2. mommy_plesačica
3. momze BD
4. meda 
5. mara (10-18 )
6. Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h
7. Dora06
8. lara01 (7-13)
9. casper
10. tinars
11. krumpiric (samo ujutro) 
12. Tea
13. macek (od 8 ) 
14. Amelie32 (7-12) 
15. anchi SD (8-12) 
16. larmama
17. apricot
18. Pticica
19. Tweety
20. Ivana2 (7-10)
21. Jelka (8-12)
22. diči SD (7-14)
23.  nika BD (07-14)
24.  Barbi (7-16)
25. Mukica (mozda SD, a mozda i BD)
26. Elvira
27. maxi 

*13-18(što više "friških"):* 
1. tanja_b 
2. muž tanje_b
3. joe (13-16), 
4. kajsa, 
5. Nera SD
6. Nerin muž (13-16)
7. Gost 1
8. momtobe SD (13-16)
9. tatek (13-16)
10. tatekova žena (13-16)
11. MIJA32
12. andrea (13-16) 

*16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):*

----------


## Nika

tea, mrak  :Smile:

----------


## Frida

*četvrtak; 22.11.* 
*9-13 (7 osoba):* 
1. hagulkica SD(10-12h)
2. Inesica SD (9:30)
3. Imga 
4. mara (10-18 )
5. Dora06 (9-11) 
6. ana.m SD(10-14)
7. zumbulmama (10-14)
8. gabrijela (casper) 
9. macek (11-14)
10. apricot
11. Diči SD (10-18 )
12.Tiwi (10 - 12) 
13. Frida

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. Imga
2. meda
3. tinnkka
4. Luna Rocco (do 17 h) 
5. Marija (14-16:30)
6. apricot 
7. andrea (od cca 11 do 14.30)
8. stella (od 14h otprilike,nakon posla)

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20)
2. leonisa (17-20) 
3. Forka (od 18:30-20) 
4. Jelka (18-20) 
5. @n@ SD
6. anna-y SD(17-20) 
7. Nera SD (17-19) 
8. lucij@ SD
9. Amelie32 (16-18 )  
10. Linda (16-18 )
11. Pticica (18-20) 
12. Tweety(17-20)
13. Tea (16,30-20)
14. Veki ( SD)
15. Mukica (SD)
16.maxi (16,30-19)
17. Frida

*petak; 23.11.* 
*9-13 (7 osoba):*
1. Imga
2. tinnkka
3. mara (10-18 ) 
4. ana.m SD(10-14)
5. zumbulmama (10-14) 
6. macek (10-13)
7. apricot 
8. knatkaj (10-?)
9. diči SD (10-18 ) 
10. Casper kuma (12-15)
11. Veki (SD)
12. momtobe SD (12-16) 
13. andrea (vjerojatno od 11 do 14.30)
14. petarpan (10,30 na dalje)
15. Frida


*13-16 (10 osoba):*
1. Inesica SD (9:30)
2. Imga
3. meda
4. mirje SDkom1-2
5. Luna Rocco (12-17 h)
6. Marija (14-16:30) 
7. apricot
8. marta (kad pristignem, vjerojatno oko 12-13)
9. stella (od 14h otprilike,nakon posla)
10. Elvira (do 23)

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Ivakika 
2. leonisa (17-20) 
3. Forka (od 18:30 nadalje) 
4. Ivček BD
5. Dora06 (16:30 nadalje) 
6. Jelka (18-20)
7. @n@ SD
8. možda MM
9. casper
10. anna-y SD (17-20)
11. krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje) 
12. Nera SD (17-19)
13. lucij@ SD i MM
14. Amelie32 (16-18 )
15. anchi SD (16-18 ) 
16. larmama 
17. Linda
18. Pticica (18-23)
19. Tweety (17nadalje)
20. tatek + MZ SD (17-20) 
21. Barbi (17,30 nadalje)
22. Mukica (SD) do 23
23. Zoila BD (19 - 23)
24. Frida

*20-23 (10 osoba):* 
1. IvakikaSD
2. Forka
3. Jelka (20-21)
4. @n@ SD i MM
5. casper
6. tinars
7. lucij@ SD i MM
8. nika 

*subota; 24.11.* 
*7-18:* 
1. Ivakika SD
2. mommy_plesačica
3. momze BD
4. meda 
5. mara (10-18 )
6. Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h
7. Dora06
8. lara01 (7-13)
9. casper
10. tinars
11. krumpiric (samo ujutro) 
12. Tea
13. macek (od 8 ) 
14. Amelie32 (7-12) 
15. anchi SD (8-12) 
16. larmama
17. apricot
18. Pticica
19. Tweety
20. Ivana2 (7-10)
21. Jelka (8-12)
22. diči SD (7-14)
23.  nika BD (07-14)
24.  Barbi (7-16)
25. Mukica (mozda SD, a mozda i BD)
26. Elvira
27. maxi 
28. Frida

*13-18(što više "friških"):* 
1. tanja_b 
2. muž tanje_b
3. joe (13-16), 
4. kajsa, 
5. Nera SD
6. Nerin muž (13-16)
7. Gost 1
8. momtobe SD (13-16)
9. tatek (13-16)
10. tatekova žena (13-16)
11. MIJA32
12. andrea (13-16) 
13. Frida

*16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):*

----------


## Lucija Ellen

*četvrtak; 22.11.* 
*9-13 (7 osoba):* 
1. hagulkica SD(10-12h)
2. Inesica SD (9:30)
3. Imga 
4. mara (10-18 )
5. Dora06 (9-11) 
6. ana.m SD(10-14)
7. zumbulmama (10-14)
8. gabrijela (casper) 
9. macek (11-14)
10. apricot
11. Diči SD (10-18 )
12.Tiwi (10 - 12) 
13. Frida

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. Imga
2. meda
3. tinnkka
4. Luna Rocco (do 17 h) 
5. Marija (14-16:30)
6. apricot 
7. andrea (od cca 11 do 14.30)
8. stella (od 14h otprilike,nakon posla)

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20)
2. leonisa (17-20) 
3. Forka (od 18:30-20) 
4. Jelka (18-20) 
5. @n@ SD
6. anna-y SD(17-20) 
7. Nera SD (17-19) 
8. lucij@ SD
9. Amelie32 (16-18 )  
10. Linda (16-18 )
11. Pticica (18-20) 
12. Tweety(17-20)
13. Tea (16,30-20)
14. Veki ( SD)
15. Mukica (SD)
16.maxi (16,30-19)
17. Frida

*petak; 23.11.* 
*9-13 (7 osoba):*
1. Imga
2. tinnkka
3. mara (10-18 ) 
4. ana.m SD(10-14)
5. zumbulmama (10-14) 
6. macek (10-13)
7. apricot 
8. knatkaj (10-?)
9. diči SD (10-18 ) 
10. Casper kuma (12-15)
11. Veki (SD)
12. momtobe SD (12-16) 
13. andrea (vjerojatno od 11 do 14.30)
14. petarpan (10,30 na dalje)
15. Frida


*13-16 (10 osoba):*
1. Inesica SD (9:30)
2. Imga
3. meda
4. mirje SDkom1-2
5. Luna Rocco (12-17 h)
6. Marija (14-16:30) 
7. apricot
8. marta (kad pristignem, vjerojatno oko 12-13)
9. stella (od 14h otprilike,nakon posla)
10. Elvira (do 23)

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Ivakika 
2. leonisa (17-20) 
3. Forka (od 18:30 nadalje) 
4. Ivček BD
5. Dora06 (16:30 nadalje) 
6. Jelka (18-20)
7. @n@ SD
8. možda MM
9. casper
10. anna-y SD (17-20)
11. krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje) 
12. Nera SD (17-19)
13. lucij@ SD i MM
14. Amelie32 (16-18 )
15. anchi SD (16-18 ) 
16. larmama 
17. Linda
18. Pticica (18-23)
19. Tweety (17nadalje)
20. tatek + MZ SD (17-20) 
21. Barbi (17,30 nadalje)
22. Mukica (SD) do 23
23. Zoila BD (19 - 23)
24. Frida
25. L. Ellen BD (od cca 18 do 19,30)
*20-23 (10 osoba):* 
1. IvakikaSD
2. Forka
3. Jelka (20-21)
4. @n@ SD i MM
5. casper
6. tinars
7. lucij@ SD i MM
8. nika 

*subota; 24.11.* 
*7-18:* 
1. Ivakika SD
2. mommy_plesačica
3. momze BD
4. meda 
5. mara (10-18 )
6. Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h
7. Dora06
8. lara01 (7-13)
9. casper
10. tinars
11. krumpiric (samo ujutro) 
12. Tea
13. macek (od 8 ) 
14. Amelie32 (7-12) 
15. anchi SD (8-12) 
16. larmama
17. apricot
18. Pticica
19. Tweety
20. Ivana2 (7-10)
21. Jelka (8-12)
22. diči SD (7-14)
23.  nika BD (07-14)
24.  Barbi (7-16)
25. Mukica (mozda SD, a mozda i BD)
26. Elvira
27. maxi 
28. Frida
29. L. Ellen BD (od cca 7 do 9)
*13-18(što više "friških"):* 
1. tanja_b 
2. muž tanje_b
3. joe (13-16), 
4. kajsa, 
5. Nera SD
6. Nerin muž (13-16)
7. Gost 1
8. momtobe SD (13-16)
9. tatek (13-16)
10. tatekova žena (13-16)
11. MIJA32
12. andrea (13-16) 
13. Frida

*16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):*

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Upisah se vrlo hrabro, ali moram napomenuti da na zalost ne mogu 100 posto garantirati da cu ostati koliko sam upisala a niti da cu doci iako je vjerojatnost iznimno velika - u to vrijeme moja beba mirno spava, pa se nadam da ce tako biti i u petak i subotu. Hvala na razumijevanju.   :Love:

----------


## davorka

četvrtak; 22.11. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. hagulkica SD(10-12h) 
2. Inesica SD (9:30) 
3. Imga 
4. mara (10-18 ) 
5. Dora06 (9-11) 
6. ana.m SD(10-14) 
7. zumbulmama (10-14) 
8. gabrijela (casper) 
9. macek (11-14) 
10. apricot 
11. Diči SD (10-18 ) 
12.Tiwi (10 - 12) 
13. Frida 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. meda 
3. tinnkka 
4. Luna Rocco (do 17 h) 
5. Marija (14-16:30) 
6. apricot 
7. andrea (od cca 11 do 14.30) 
8. stella (od 14h otprilike,nakon posla) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. leonisa (17-20) 
3. Forka (od 18:30-20) 
4. Jelka (18-20) 
5. @n@ SD 
6. anna-y SD(17-20) 
7. Nera SD (17-19) 
8. lucij@ SD 
9. Amelie32 (16-18 ) 
10. Linda (16-18 ) 
11. Pticica (18-20) 
12. Tweety(17-20) 
13. Tea (16,30-20) 
14. Veki ( SD) 
15. Mukica (SD) 
16.maxi (16,30-19) 
17. Frida 

petak; 23.11. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. tinnkka 
3. mara (10-18 ) 
4. ana.m SD(10-14) 
5. zumbulmama (10-14) 
6. macek (10-13) 
7. apricot 
8. knatkaj (10-?) 
9. diči SD (10-18 ) 
10. Casper kuma (12-15) 
11. Veki (SD) 
12. momtobe SD (12-16) 
13. andrea (vjerojatno od 11 do 14.30) 
14. petarpan (10,30 na dalje) 
15. Frida 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Inesica SD (9:30) 
2. Imga 
3. meda 
4. mirje SDkom1-2 
5. Luna Rocco (12-17 h) 
6. Marija (14-16:30) 
7. apricot 
8. marta (kad pristignem, vjerojatno oko 12-13) 
9. stella (od 14h otprilike,nakon posla) 
10. Elvira (do 23) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. leonisa (17-20) 
3. Forka (od 18:30 nadalje) 
4. Ivček BD 
5. Dora06 (16:30 nadalje) 
6. Jelka (18-20) 
7. @n@ SD 
8. možda MM 
9. casper 
10. anna-y SD (17-20) 
11. krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje) 
12. Nera SD (17-19) 
13. lucij@ SD i MM 
14. Amelie32 (16-18 ) 
15. anchi SD (16-18 ) 
16. larmama 
17. Linda 
18. Pticica (18-23) 
19. Tweety (17nadalje) 
20. tatek + MZ SD (17-20) 
21. Barbi (17,30 nadalje) 
22. Mukica (SD) do 23 
23. Zoila BD (19 - 23) 
24. Frida 
25. L. Ellen BD (od cca 18 do 19,30) 
20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Forka 
3. Jelka (20-21) 
4. @n@ SD i MM 
5. casper 
6. tinars 
7. lucij@ SD i MM 
8. nika 

subota; 24.11. 
7-18: 
1. Ivakika SD 
2. mommy_plesačica 
3. momze BD 
4. meda 
5. mara (10-18 ) 
6. Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h 
7. Dora06 
8. lara01 (7-13) 
9. casper 
10. tinars 
11. krumpiric (samo ujutro) 
12. Tea 
13. macek (od 8 ) 
14. Amelie32 (7-12) 
15. anchi SD (8-12) 
16. larmama 
17. apricot 
18. Pticica 
19. Tweety 
20. Ivana2 (7-10) 
21. Jelka (8-12) 
22. diči SD (7-14) 
23. nika BD (07-14) 
24. Barbi (7-16) 
25. Mukica (mozda SD, a mozda i BD) 
26. Elvira 
27. maxi 
28. Frida 
29. L. Ellen BD (od cca 7 do 9)
30. Davorka (7-14)

13-18(što više "friških"): 
1. tanja_b 
2. muž tanje_b 
3. joe (13-16), 
4. kajsa, 
5. Nera SD 
6. Nerin muž (13-16) 
7. Gost 1 
8. momtobe SD (13-16) 
9. tatek (13-16) 
10. tatekova žena (13-16) 
11. MIJA32 
12. andrea (13-16) 
13. Frida 


16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## macek

brišem se sa četvrtka, neću imati auto ni čuvanje, a u subotu ću morati malo kraće jer baka ne može, a prabaka ne može tako dugo


četvrtak; 22.11. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. hagulkica SD(10-12h) 
2. Inesica SD (9:30) 
3. Imga 
4. mara (10-18 ) 
5. Dora06 (9-11) 
6. ana.m SD(10-14) 
7. zumbulmama (10-14) 
8. gabrijela (casper) 
9. apricot 
10. Diči SD (10-18 ) 
11.Tiwi (10 - 12) 
12. Frida 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. meda 
3. tinnkka 
4. Luna Rocco (do 17 h) 
5. Marija (14-16:30) 
6. apricot 
7. andrea (od cca 11 do 14.30) 
8. stella (od 14h otprilike,nakon posla) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. leonisa (17-20) 
3. Forka (od 18:30-20) 
4. Jelka (18-20) 
5. @n@ SD 
6. anna-y SD(17-20) 
7. Nera SD (17-19) 
8. lucij@ SD 
9. Amelie32 (16-18 ) 
10. Linda (16-18 ) 
11. Pticica (18-20) 
12. Tweety(17-20) 
13. Tea (16,30-20) 
14. Veki ( SD) 
15. Mukica (SD) 
16.maxi (16,30-19) 
17. Frida 

petak; 23.11. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. tinnkka 
3. mara (10-18 ) 
4. ana.m SD(10-14) 
5. zumbulmama (10-14) 
6. macek (10-13) 
7. apricot 
8. knatkaj (10-?) 
9. diči SD (10-18 ) 
10. Casper kuma (12-15) 
11. Veki (SD) 
12. momtobe SD (12-16) 
13. andrea (vjerojatno od 11 do 14.30) 
14. petarpan (10,30 na dalje) 
15. Frida 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Inesica SD (9:30) 
2. Imga 
3. meda 
4. mirje SDkom1-2 
5. Luna Rocco (12-17 h) 
6. Marija (14-16:30) 
7. apricot 
8. marta (kad pristignem, vjerojatno oko 12-13) 
9. stella (od 14h otprilike,nakon posla) 
10. Elvira (do 23) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. leonisa (17-20) 
3. Forka (od 18:30 nadalje) 
4. Ivček BD 
5. Dora06 (16:30 nadalje) 
6. Jelka (18-20) 
7. @n@ SD 
8. možda MM 
9. casper 
10. anna-y SD (17-20) 
11. krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje) 
12. Nera SD (17-19) 
13. lucij@ SD i MM 
14. Amelie32 (16-18 ) 
15. anchi SD (16-18 ) 
16. larmama 
17. Linda 
18. Pticica (18-23) 
19. Tweety (17nadalje) 
20. tatek + MZ SD (17-20) 
21. Barbi (17,30 nadalje) 
22. Mukica (SD) do 23 
23. Zoila BD (19 - 23) 
24. Frida 
25. L. Ellen BD (od cca 18 do 19,30) 
20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Forka 
3. Jelka (20-21) 
4. @n@ SD i MM 
5. casper 
6. tinars 
7. lucij@ SD i MM 
8. nika 

subota; 24.11. 
7-18: 
1. Ivakika SD 
2. mommy_plesačica 
3. momze BD 
4. meda 
5. mara (10-18 ) 
6. Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h 
7. Dora06 
8. lara01 (7-13) 
9. casper 
10. tinars 
11. krumpiric (samo ujutro) 
12. Tea 
13. macek (8-16) 
14. Amelie32 (7-12) 
15. anchi SD (8-12) 
16. larmama 
17. apricot 
18. Pticica 
19. Tweety 
20. Ivana2 (7-10) 
21. Jelka (8-12) 
22. diči SD (7-14) 
23. nika BD (07-14) 
24. Barbi (7-16) 
25. Mukica (mozda SD, a mozda i BD) 
26. Elvira 
27. maxi 
28. Frida 
29. L. Ellen BD (od cca 7 do 9) 
30. Davorka (7-14) 

13-18(što više "friških"): 
1. tanja_b 
2. muž tanje_b 
3. joe (13-16), 
4. kajsa, 
5. Nera SD 
6. Nerin muž (13-16) 
7. Gost 1 
8. momtobe SD (13-16) 
9. tatek (13-16) 
10. tatekova žena (13-16) 
11. MIJA32 
12. andrea (13-16) 
13. Frida

----------


## apricot

znam da sam dosadna, ali stvarno nam je važno:




> *Molimo SVE volonterke i volontere koji su se prijavili (stari, novi, članovi i nečlanovi) da obavezno pročitaju upute na ovom topicu:*
> 
> http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=52045

----------


## Davor

Evo i mene.
Poslat ću MŽ s njenom sestrom u petak popodne (16-20), a potom dolazim u noćnu (20-23)
U subotu dolazim (kolektivno) u terminu 16-18

----------


## jadro

ja sam vaša petak popodne/navečer i subotu  :D

----------


## Tea

ja dolazim i sutra, i u petak i u subotu  :D , upisujem se nanovo:


četvrtak; 22.11. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. hagulkica SD(10-12h) 
2. Inesica SD (9:30) 
3. Imga 
4. mara (10-18 ) 
5. Dora06 (9-11) 
6. ana.m SD(10-14) 
7. zumbulmama (10-14) 
8. gabrijela (casper) 
9. apricot 
10. Diči SD (10-18 ) 
11.Tiwi (10 - 12) 
12. Frida 
13. Tea (10-15)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. meda 
3. tinnkka 
4. Luna Rocco (do 17 h) 
5. Marija (14-16:30) 
6. apricot 
7. andrea (od cca 11 do 14.30) 
8. stella (od 14h otprilike,nakon posla) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. leonisa (17-20) 
3. Forka (od 18:30-20) 
4. Jelka (18-20) 
5. @n@ SD 
6. anna-y SD(17-20) 
7. Nera SD (17-19) 
8. lucij@ SD 
9. Amelie32 (16-18 ) 
10. Linda (16-18 ) 
11. Pticica (18-20) 
12. Tweety(17-20) 
13.  Veki ( SD) 
14.Mukica (SD) 
15. maxi (16,30-19) 


petak; 23.11. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. tinnkka 
3. mara (10-18 ) 
4. ana.m SD(10-14) 
5. zumbulmama (10-14) 
6. macek (10-13) 
7. apricot 
8. knatkaj (10-?) 
9. diči SD (10-18 ) 
10. Casper kuma (12-15) 
11. Veki (SD) 
12. momtobe SD (12-16) 
13. andrea (vjerojatno od 11 do 14.30) 
14. petarpan (10,30 na dalje) 
15. Frida 
16. Tea (10-17)


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Inesica SD (9:30) 
2. Imga 
3. meda 
4. mirje SDkom1-2 
5. Luna Rocco (12-17 h) 
6. Marija (14-16:30) 
7. apricot 
8. marta (kad pristignem, vjerojatno oko 12-13) 
9. stella (od 14h otprilike,nakon posla) 
10. Elvira (do 23) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. leonisa (17-20) 
3. Forka (od 18:30 nadalje) 
4. Ivček BD 
5. Dora06 (16:30 nadalje) 
6. Jelka (18-20) 
7. @n@ SD 
8. možda MM 
9. casper 
10. anna-y SD (17-20) 
11. krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje) 
12. Nera SD (17-19) 
13. lucij@ SD i MM 
14. Amelie32 (16-18 ) 
15. anchi SD (16-18 ) 
16. larmama 
17. Linda 
18. Pticica (18-23) 
19. Tweety (17nadalje) 
20. tatek + MZ SD (17-20) 
21. Barbi (17,30 nadalje) 
22. Mukica (SD) do 23 
23. Zoila BD (19 - 23) 
24. Frida 
25. L. Ellen BD (od cca 18 do 19,30) 
20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Forka 
3. Jelka (20-21) 
4. @n@ SD i MM 
5. casper 
6. tinars 
7. lucij@ SD i MM 
8. nika 

subota; 24.11. 
7-18: 
1. Ivakika SD 
2. mommy_plesačica 
3. momze BD 
4. meda 
5. mara (10-18 ) 
6. Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h 
7. Dora06 
8. lara01 (7-13) 
9. casper 
10. tinars 
11. krumpiric (samo ujutro) 
12. Tea 
13. macek (8-16) 
14. Amelie32 (7-12) 
15. anchi SD (8-12) 
16. larmama 
17. apricot 
18. Pticica 
19. Tweety 
20. Ivana2 (7-10) 
21. Jelka (8-12) 
22. diči SD (7-14) 
23. nika BD (07-14) 
24. Barbi (7-16) 
25. Mukica (mozda SD, a mozda i BD) 
26. Elvira 
27. maxi 
28. Frida 
29. L. Ellen BD (od cca 7 do 9) 
30. Davorka (7-14) 

13-18(što više "friških"): 
1. tanja_b 
2. muž tanje_b 
3. joe (13-16), 
4. kajsa, 
5. Nera SD 
6. Nerin muž (13-16) 
7. Gost 1 
8. momtobe SD (13-16) 
9. tatek (13-16) 
10. tatekova žena (13-16) 
11. MIJA32 
12. andrea (13-16) 
13. Frida

----------


## hildegard

četvrtak; 22.11.
9-13 (7 osoba):
1. hagulkica SD(10-12h)
2. Inesica SD (9:30)
3. Imga
4. mara (10-18 )
5. Dora06 (9-11)
6. ana.m SD(10-14)
7. zumbulmama (10-14)
8. gabrijela (casper)
9. apricot
10. Diči SD (10-18 )
11.Tiwi (10 - 12)
12. Frida
13. Tea (10-15)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Imga
2. meda
3. tinnkka
4. Luna Rocco (do 17 h)
5. Marija (14-16:30)
6. apricot
7. andrea (od cca 11 do 14.30)
8. stella (od 14h otprilike,nakon posla)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika (od 18-20)
2. leonisa (17-20)
3. Forka (od 18:30-20)
4. Jelka (18-20)
5. @n@ SD
6. anna-y SD(17-20)
7. Nera SD (17-19)
8. lucij@ SD
9. Amelie32 (16-18 )
10. Linda (16-18 )
11. Pticica (18-20)
12. Tweety(17-20)
13. Veki ( SD)
14.Mukica (SD)
15. maxi (16,30-19)


petak; 23.11.
9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Imga
2. tinnkka
3. mara (10-18 )
4. ana.m SD(10-14)
5. zumbulmama (10-14)
6. macek (10-13)
7. apricot
8. knatkaj (10-?)
9. diči SD (10-18 )
10. Casper kuma (12-15)
11. Veki (SD)
12. momtobe SD (12-16)
13. andrea (vjerojatno od 11 do 14.30)
14. petarpan (10,30 na dalje)
15. Frida
16. Tea (10-17)
17. hildegard BD (10-16)


13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Inesica SD (9:30)
2. Imga
3. meda
4. mirje SDkom1-2
5. Luna Rocco (12-17 h)
6. Marija (14-16:30)
7. apricot
8. marta (kad pristignem, vjerojatno oko 12-13)
9. stella (od 14h otprilike,nakon posla)
10. Elvira (do 23)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. leonisa (17-20)
3. Forka (od 18:30 nadalje)
4. Ivček BD
5. Dora06 (16:30 nadalje)
6. Jelka (18-20)
7. @n@ SD
8. možda MM
9. casper
10. anna-y SD (17-20)
11. krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje)
12. Nera SD (17-19)
13. lucij@ SD i MM
14. Amelie32 (16-18 )
15. anchi SD (16-18 )
16. larmama
17. Linda
18. Pticica (18-23)
19. Tweety (17nadalje)
20. tatek + MZ SD (17-20)
21. Barbi (17,30 nadalje)
22. Mukica (SD) do 23
23. Zoila BD (19 - 23)
24. Frida
25. L. Ellen BD (od cca 18 do 19,30)
20-23 (10 osoba):
1. IvakikaSD
2. Forka
3. Jelka (20-21)
4. @n@ SD i MM
5. casper
6. tinars
7. lucij@ SD i MM
8. nika

subota; 24.11.
7-18:
1. Ivakika SD
2. mommy_plesačica
3. momze BD
4. meda
5. mara (10-18 )
6. Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h
7. Dora06
8. lara01 (7-13)
9. casper
10. tinars
11. krumpiric (samo ujutro)
12. Tea
13. macek (8-16)
14. Amelie32 (7-12)
15. anchi SD (8-12)
16. larmama
17. apricot
18. Pticica
19. Tweety
20. Ivana2 (7-10)
21. Jelka (8-12)
22. diči SD (7-14)
23. nika BD (07-14)
24. Barbi (7-16)
25. Mukica (mozda SD, a mozda i BD)
26. Elvira
27. maxi
28. Frida
29. L. Ellen BD (od cca 7 do 9)
30. Davorka (7-14)

13-18(što više "friških"):
1. tanja_b
2. muž tanje_b
3. joe (13-16),
4. kajsa,
5. Nera SD
6. Nerin muž (13-16)
7. Gost 1
8. momtobe SD (13-16)
9. tatek (13-16)
10. tatekova žena (13-16)
11. MIJA32
12. andrea (13-16)
13. Frida

----------


## lucij@

Nažalost, moram obrisati MM.




> četvrtak; 22.11.
> 9-13 (7 osoba):
> 1. hagulkica SD(10-12h)
> 2. Inesica SD (9:30)
> 3. Imga
> 4. mara (10-18 )
> 5. Dora06 (9-11)
> 6. ana.m SD(10-14)
> 7. zumbulmama (10-14)
> ...

----------


## apricot

cure koje danas dolazite prve, može li neka donijeti isprintane upute za volontere?

----------


## Imga

evo ja nosim svoj šalabahter

hoćeš još 1 primjerak ili više?

----------


## apricot

samo jedan da znam sve točke po kojima ću postrojavati   :Saint:  

Imga, puno ti hvala,   :Kiss:

----------


## leonisa

četvrtak; 22.11.
9-13 (7 osoba):
1. hagulkica SD(10-12h)
2. Inesica SD (9:30)
3. Imga
4. mara (10-18 )
5. Dora06 (9-11)
6. ana.m SD(10-14)
7. zumbulmama (10-14)
8. gabrijela (casper)
9. apricot
10. Diči SD (10-18 )
11.Tiwi (10 - 12)
12. Frida
13. Tea (10-15)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Imga
2. meda
3. tinnkka
4. Luna Rocco (do 17 h)
5. Marija (14-16:30)
6. apricot
7. andrea (od cca 11 do 14.30)
8. stella (od 14h otprilike,nakon posla)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika (od 18-20)
2. leonisa (17-20)
3. Forka (od 18:30-20)
4. Jelka (18-20)
5. @n@ SD
6. anna-y SD(17-20)
7. Nera SD (17-19)
8. lucij@ SD
9. Amelie32 (16-18 )
10. Linda (16-18 )
11. Pticica (18-20)
12. Tweety(17-20)
13. Veki ( SD)
14.Mukica (SD)
15. maxi (16,30-19)


petak; 23.11.
9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Imga
2. tinnkka
3. mara (10-18 )
4. ana.m SD(10-14)
5. zumbulmama (10-14)
6. macek (10-13)
7. apricot
8. knatkaj (10-?)
9. diči SD (10-18 )
10. Casper kuma (12-15)
11. Veki (SD)
12. momtobe SD (12-16)
13. andrea (vjerojatno od 11 do 14.30)
14. petarpan (10,30 na dalje)
15. Frida
16. Tea (10-17)
17. hildegard BD (10-16)
18. leonisa (SD- do kad L.izdrzi)


13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Inesica SD (9:30)
2. Imga
3. meda
4. mirje SDkom1-2
5. Luna Rocco (12-17 h)
6. Marija (14-16:30)
7. apricot
8. marta (kad pristignem, vjerojatno oko 12-13)
9. stella (od 14h otprilike,nakon posla)
10. Elvira (do 23)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Frida
3. Forka (od 18:30 nadalje)
4. Ivček BD
5. Dora06 (16:30 nadalje)
6. Jelka (18-20)
7. @n@ SD
8. možda MM
9. casper
10. anna-y SD (17-20)
11. krumpiric SD i možda sMM(16:30 nadalje)
12. Nera SD (17-19)
13. lucij@ SD
14. Amelie32 (16-18 )
15. anchi SD (16-18 )
16. larmama
17. Linda
18. Pticica (18-23)
19. Tweety (17nadalje)
20. tatek + MZ SD (17-20)
21. Barbi (17,30 nadalje)
22. Mukica (SD) do 23
23. Zoila BD (19 - 23)
24. L. Ellen BD (od cca 18 do 19,30)

20-23 (10 osoba):
1. IvakikaSD
2. Forka
3. Jelka (20-21)
4. @n@ SD i MM
5. casper
6. tinars
7. lucij@ SD
8. nika


subota; 24.11.
7-18:
1. Ivakika SD
2. mommy_plesačica
3. momze BD
4. meda
5. mara (10-18 )
6. Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h
7. Dora06
8. lara01 (7-13)
9. casper
10. tinars
11. krumpiric (samo ujutro)
12. Tea
13. macek (8-16)
14. Amelie32 (7-12)
15. anchi SD (8-12)
16. larmama
17. apricot
18. Pticica
19. Tweety
20. Ivana2 (7-10)
21. Jelka (8-12)
22. diči SD (7-14)
23. nika BD (07-14)
24. Barbi (7-16)
25. Mukica (mozda SD, a mozda i BD)
26. Elvira
27. maxi
28. Frida
29. L. Ellen BD (od cca 7 do 9)
30. Davorka (7-14)

13-18(što više "friških"):
1. tanja_b
2. muž tanje_b
3. joe (13-16),
4. kajsa,
5. Nera SD
6. Nerin muž (13-16)
7. Gost 1
8. momtobe SD (13-16)
9. tatek (13-16)
10. tatekova žena (13-16)
11. MIJA32
12. andrea (13-16)
13. Frida




ja se selim sa petka popodne na ujutro, popodne moram negdje biti.

----------


## Ailish

ja bih došla u subotu popodne... sa djecom, pa ne znam koliko će koristi biti od mene, zbog toga se za ovaj (prvi) put neću upisati...

----------


## krumpiric

četvrtak; 22.11. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. hagulkica SD(10-12h) 
2. Inesica SD (9:30) 
3. Imga 
4. mara (10-18 ) 
5. Dora06 (9-11) 
6. ana.m SD(10-14) 
7. zumbulmama (10-14) 
8. gabrijela (casper) 
9. apricot 
10. Diči SD (10-18 ) 
11.Tiwi (10 - 12) 
12. Frida 
13. Tea (10-15) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. meda 
3. tinnkka 
4. Luna Rocco (do 17 h) 
5. Marija (14-16:30) 
6. apricot 
7. andrea (od cca 11 do 14.30) 
8. stella (od 14h otprilike,nakon posla) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. leonisa (17-20) 
3. Forka (od 18:30-20) 
4. Jelka (18-20) 
5. @n@ SD 
6. anna-y SD(17-20) 
7. Nera SD (17-19) 
8. lucij@ SD 
9. Amelie32 (16-18 ) 
10. Linda (16-18 ) 
11. Pticica (18-20) 
12. Tweety(17-20) 
13. Veki ( SD) 
14.Mukica (SD) 
15. maxi (16,30-19) 


petak; 23.11. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. tinnkka 
3. mara (10-18 ) 
4. ana.m SD(10-14) 
5. zumbulmama (10-14) 
6. macek (10-13) 
7. apricot 
8. knatkaj (10-?) 
9. diči SD (10-18 ) 
10. Casper kuma (12-15) 
11. Veki (SD) 
12. momtobe SD (12-16) 
13. andrea (vjerojatno od 11 do 14.30) 
14. petarpan (10,30 na dalje) 
15. Frida 
16. Tea (10-17) 
17. hildegard BD (10-16) 
18. leonisa (SD- do kad L.izdrzi) 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Inesica SD (9:30) 
2. Imga 
3. meda 
4. mirje SDkom1-2 
5. Luna Rocco (12-17 h) 
6. Marija (14-16:30) 
7. apricot 
8. marta (kad pristignem, vjerojatno oko 12-13) 
9. stella (od 14h otprilike,nakon posla) 
10. Elvira (do 23) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Frida 
3. Forka (od 18:30 nadalje) 
4. Ivček BD 
5. Dora06 (16:30 nadalje) 
6. Jelka (18-20) 
7. @n@ SD 
8. možda MM 
9. casper 
10. anna-y SD (17-20) 
11. krumpiric BD
12. Nera SD (17-19) 
13. lucij@ SD 
14. Amelie32 (16-18 ) 
15. anchi SD (16-18 ) 
16. larmama 
17. Linda 
18. Pticica (18-23) 
19. Tweety (17nadalje) 
20. tatek + MZ SD (17-20) 
21. Barbi (17,30 nadalje) 
22. Mukica (SD) do 23 
23. Zoila BD (19 - 23) 
24. L. Ellen BD (od cca 18 do 19,30) 

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Forka 
3. Jelka (20-21) 
4. @n@ SD i MM 
5. casper 
6. tinars 
7. lucij@ SD 
8. nika 


subota; 24.11. 
7-18: 
1. Ivakika SD 
2. mommy_plesačica 
3. momze BD 
4. meda 
5. mara (10-18 ) 
6. Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h 
7. Dora06 
8. lara01 (7-13) 
9. casper 
10. tinars 
11. krumpiric (samo ujutro) 
12. Tea 
13. macek (8-16) 
14. Amelie32 (7-12) 
15. anchi SD (8-12) 
16. larmama 
17. apricot 
18. Pticica 
19. Tweety 
20. Ivana2 (7-10) 
21. Jelka (8-12) 
22. diči SD (7-14) 
23. nika BD (07-14) 
24. Barbi (7-16) 
25. Mukica (mozda SD, a mozda i BD) 
26. Elvira 
27. maxi 
28. Frida 
29. L. Ellen BD (od cca 7 do 9) 
30. Davorka (7-14) 

13-18(što više "friških"): 
1. tanja_b 
2. muž tanje_b 
3. joe (13-16), 
4. kajsa, 
5. Nera SD 
6. Nerin muž (13-16) 
7. Gost 1 
8. momtobe SD (13-16) 
9. tatek (13-16) 
10. tatekova žena (13-16) 
11. MIJA32 
12. andrea (13-16) 
13. Frida 



neću vodit dijete pa brišem SD...mm ima vremena za čuvanje :Wink:

----------


## kruna

subota; 24.11. 
7-18: 
1. Ivakika SD 
2. mommy_plesačica 
3. momze BD 
4. meda 
5. mara (10-18 ) 
6. Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h 
7. Dora06 
8. lara01 (7-13) 
9. casper 
10. tinars 
11. krumpiric (samo ujutro) 
12. Tea 
13. macek (8-16) 
14. Amelie32 (7-12) 
15. anchi SD (8-12) 
16. larmama 
17. apricot 
18. Pticica 
19. Tweety 
20. Ivana2 (7-10) 
21. Jelka (8-12) 
22. diči SD (7-14) 
23. nika BD (07-14) 
24. Barbi (7-16) 
25. Mukica (mozda SD, a mozda i BD) 
26. Elvira 
27. maxi 
28. Frida 
29. L. Ellen BD (od cca 7 do 9) 
30. Davorka (7-14) 
31. kruna (8-pa do kad mm nazove    :Smile:  )

13-18(što više "friških"): 
1. tanja_b 
2. muž tanje_b 
3. joe (13-16), 
4. kajsa, 
5. Nera SD 
6. Nerin muž (13-16) 
7. Gost 1 
8. momtobe SD (13-16) 
9. tatek (13-16) 
10. tatekova žena (13-16) 
11. MIJA32 
12. andrea (13-16) 
13. Frida

----------


## knatkaj

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   eto sto reci osim da sam tako razocarana!

Ja sutra ne mogu doci jer sam danas bila kod ginekologa koji mi je zabranio dugotrajno stajanje, truckanje, natezanje.......pocela sam padati u nesvjest.

*Sorry*

----------


## Davor

Dolazimo danas popodne u obiteljskom aranžmanu.

----------


## eva

petak; 23.11. 
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. tinnkka 
3. mara (10-18 ) 
4. ana.m SD(10-14) 
5. zumbulmama (10-14) 
6. macek (10-13) 
7. apricot 
8. knatkaj (10-?) 
9. diči SD (10-18 ) 
10. Casper kuma (12-15) 
11. Veki (SD) 
12. momtobe SD (12-16) 
13. andrea (vjerojatno od 11 do 14.30) 
14. petarpan (10,30 na dalje) 
15. Frida 
16. Tea (10-17) 
17. hildegard BD (10-16) 
18. leonisa (SD- do kad L.izdrzi) 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Inesica SD (9:30) 
2. Imga 
3. meda 
4. mirje SDkom1-2 
5. Luna Rocco (12-17 h) 
6. Marija (14-16:30) 
7. apricot 
8. marta (kad pristignem, vjerojatno oko 12-13) 
9. stella (od 14h otprilike,nakon posla) 
10. Elvira (do 23) 
11. eva 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Frida 
3. Forka (od 18:30 nadalje) 
4. Ivček BD 
5. Dora06 (16:30 nadalje) 
6. Jelka (18-20) 
7. @n@ SD 
8. možda MM 
9. casper 
10. anna-y SD (17-20) 
11. krumpiric BD 
12. Nera SD (17-19) 
13. lucij@ SD 
14. Amelie32 (16-18 ) 
15. anchi SD (16-18 ) 
16. larmama 
17. Linda 
18. Pticica (18-23) 
19. Tweety (17nadalje) 
20. tatek + MZ SD (17-20) 
21. Barbi (17,30 nadalje) 
22. Mukica (SD) do 23 
23. Zoila BD (19 - 23) 
24. L. Ellen BD (od cca 18 do 19,30) 

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Forka 
3. Jelka (20-21) 
4. @n@ SD i MM 
5. casper 
6. tinars 
7. lucij@ SD 
8. nika 


subota; 24.11. 
7-18: 
1. Ivakika SD 
2. mommy_plesačica 
3. momze BD 
4. meda 
5. mara (10-18 ) 
6. Ivček SD 8-10 i BD 10-15 h 
7. Dora06 
8. lara01 (7-13) 
9. casper 
10. tinars 
11. krumpiric (samo ujutro) 
12. Tea 
13. macek (8-16) 
14. Amelie32 (7-12) 
15. anchi SD (8-12) 
16. larmama 
17. apricot 
18. Pticica 
19. Tweety 
20. Ivana2 (7-10) 
21. Jelka (8-12) 
22. diči SD (7-14) 
23. nika BD (07-14) 
24. Barbi (7-16) 
25. Mukica (mozda SD, a mozda i BD) 
26. Elvira 
27. maxi 
28. Frida 
29. L. Ellen BD (od cca 7 do 9) 
30. Davorka (7-14) 

13-18(što više "friških"): 
1. tanja_b 
2. muž tanje_b 
3. joe (13-16), 
4. kajsa, 
5. Nera SD 
6. Nerin muž (13-16) 
7. Gost 1 
8. momtobe SD (13-16) 
9. tatek (13-16) 
10. tatekova žena (13-16) 
11. MIJA32 
12. andrea (13-16) 
13. Frida

----------


## davorka

Ne mogu doći sutra.   :Crying or Very sad:   Cijeli dan se loše osjećam. Izgleda da sam se malo preforsirala ovaj tjedan.

----------


## Jelka

:Sad:   Nisam uspjela danas doći, a obećala sam. Sama sam si kriva što slušam krive osobe, ali zato sutra dolazim i radim punom parom!

----------


## Amelie32

Propast ! Ne mogu doći ujutro jer mi muški dio obitelji ima rigoleto, a baka servis nam je otputovao. 
Ja sam se tak veselila, ja volim biti u toj gužvi.  :Sad:

----------


## meda

ja sutra dolazim samo do pola 10 jer poslije idem na stand na trgu.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Drage moje, ni od mene nista ujutro. Nadoknadit cu sve na sljedecoj rasprodaji. Danas je bilo lijepo. Iako prekratko, a mojoj bebi ipak predugo bez mame  :/

----------


## Ailish

i mi smo bolesni, ništa od nas  :Sad:

----------


## Amelie32

Ja danas ipak stigla i bilo mi je suuuuuper ! :D

----------

